# PopSugar Fall Style Special Edition!



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

A new Special Edition box is now available!


Kick off the Fall season with our new Special Edition box 
Must Have fashion and beauty finds, hand-curated by our editors

A unique gift for family and friends

$100 with free shipping. Limited quantities available


Box ships "Mid-September!"


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A new Special Edition box is now available!
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Fall is my absolute favorite! Scarves, boots, sweaters, I love it! It will be very interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 30, 2013)

I've enjoyed the past two, but I think I will sit this one out. Darn no-buy! But I'm going to stay strong. Especially since it just started today, lol.

I'll be enjoying seeing what you ladies get!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 30, 2013)

All I had to see was limited edition fall and my order was placed! So excited - I luv luv PS


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 30, 2013)

$100, eh? Is it worth it? I am new to PS...July was my first box. Can anyone share what they received in the past PS special edition boxes?


----------



## jrenee (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a link for more info for the Special Edition Fall box?

I did a google search and looked on the PS blog - couldn't find any info!  Would love to sub, well, once I get paid...


----------



## KayEss (Jul 31, 2013)

Normally I'd be all over this, but I don't know if I really have the extra income to spare since I'm trying to save money for a trip in September. Boo.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $100, eh? Is it worth it? I am new to PS...July was my first box. Can anyone share what they received in the past PS special edition boxes?


 Summer Fun: http://www.popsugar.com/Summer-Fun-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-30563051

Luxury: http://musthave.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Luxury-Edition-Revealed-26453661


----------



## McMacy (Jul 31, 2013)

How long does it normally take for their limited edition boxes to sell out? I'm on the fence!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 31, 2013)

Subscribing for updates. I will pass on this one, but I always like seeing what others get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Jul 31, 2013)

Well just when I opened their site to order at 3 am in the morning, theres maintenance. boo


----------



## mckondik (Jul 31, 2013)

Hmmm, sounds really exciting, and my birthday is in September, let's see how much damage I cause at the L'Oreal company store today and Haute Looks Best of Beauty Bags event Thursday... I really need to read that free money management book I got from Bzz Agent!   Gah!!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 31, 2013)

I really want this, but after seeing the last special edition boxes, i don't know if its worth the $100. I really, really LOVE fall though! Its my favorite time of the year. Maybe I cant talk my boyfriend into getting it for my birthday Friday...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have more faith in this one because it's a beauty and style box. No boring candles or tea or stuff like that. I feel like they are improving and have heard our complaints. I may be taking these words back in a month and a half though!


----------



## Krinnel (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been eyeing PopSugar for a while, and I finally broke on this box! Unfortunately I experienced a glitch when my confirmation page loaded. I still got a order confirmation email, but apparently I didn't get to answer the questionnaire that other people were asked?? I contacted PopSugar, so I hope I can still personalize my box! *crossing fingers* Any advice?

P.S. I've totally been stalking MUT for weeks now and this my first post!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krinnel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been eyeing PopSugar for a while, and I finally broke on this box! Unfortunately I experienced a glitch when my confirmation page loaded. I still got a order confirmation email, but apparently I didn't get to answer the questionnaire that other people were asked?? I contacted PopSugar, so I hope I can still personalize my box! *crossing fingers* Any advice?
> 
> P.S. I've totally been stalking MUT for weeks now and this my first post!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No worries- just log into your account- click on your account-  you'll notice a list of items on the side- such as orders, referrals, preferences- click on preferences and fill out!!  It should automatically Save and you're done!! 

I'm excited about this box being beauty and style-   I like the candles I've received in both special edition boxes but I seriously don't need another candle for a while-  Heres to a great fall box- CHEERS LADIES


----------



## chocolatte (Jul 31, 2013)

Purchased!! I couldn't help myself! I LOVE fall!! I wonder how long this box will take to sell out.


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 31, 2013)

I got the last 2 limited edition boxes. I enjoyed both of them, but I think I'm going to sit out this one. I really hope they sell out fast before I change my mind!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the last 2 limited edition boxes. I enjoyed both of them, but I think I'm going to sit out this one. I really hope they sell out fast before I change my mind!


 Yes..this ^^


----------



## isaboo (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm sitting out because we're going to Disney next week and I can't spend the $$$ right now!  I loved the summer box though.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anyone know how fast these boxes sell out? It sucks that they are offering this box in the beginning of the month when all my bills are due  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## McMacy (Jul 31, 2013)

Anybody know of any promo codes floating around? I think I'm going to cave and get the box!


----------



## McMacy (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh nevermind, I just read that they don't apply to this box


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know how fast these boxes sell out?
> 
> It sucks that they are offering this box in the beginning of the month when all my bills are due


 Yes! I also have a five year old son that is tarting school next week and needs new shoes and clothes and I've got to buy new work clothes because of a dress code change by Monday! Just awful timing because I really want to buy this box, haha!


----------



## Christina Chow (Jul 31, 2013)

I can't help myself with these special edition boxes. This may be my last for awhile so I'm hoping for an amazing box.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *McMacy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh nevermind, I just read that they don't apply to this box


 I tried applying the 'refer5' code to save $5, but I clicked "Submit" before I tried to process the code.  You should try regardless!


----------



## IffB (Jul 31, 2013)

This one got me. I hate me for buying it, because $100 is too much to gamble.  I did not like the Holiday boxes I received, gladly skipped Summer, but the Fall theme is so promising....

Oh, well...fingers crossed! Maybe I will win the Powerball tonight, too.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Yes! I also have a five year old son that is tarting school next week and needs new shoes and clothes and I've got to buy new work clothes because of a dress code change by Monday! Just awful timing because I really want to buy this box, haha!


 I know!! I hate that I want it so badly. I have never bought one of their special edition boxes. And school is starting as well so there goes that as well. In my head its like pay the insurance or get box?? Hhhmmmmm lol


----------



## RiRi38 (Jul 31, 2013)

I caved and bought it. I LOVE shopping for Fall clothes. When I take my kids back to school shopping I always budget a little for myself too. Since it is Fall Fashion and Style it sounds promising. The fact that they want my clothes and shoe size hmmm.... I know it says it is to make all the must have boxes better, but this just means the possibilities are endless of what they could put in the boxes now. Interesting.


----------



## Shannon28 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am so on the fence with this one. I wish they would release at least one spoiler to give us an idea what will be coming. $100 is definitely a gamble.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm, sounds really exciting, and my birthday is in September, let's see how much damage I cause at the L'Oreal company store today and* Haute Looks Best of Beauty Bags event Thursday*... I really need to read that free money management book I got from Bzz Agent!   Gah!!


 Thanks for the heads up!  I love their beauty bags and hadn't noticed this one was coming up.  Hooray!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 31, 2013)

I am on the fence.  I just can't afford this today.  How fast do these traditionally sell out???


----------



## jackieee (Jul 31, 2013)

I've never ordered any of their other $100 boxes before, but this one reeled me in. Since it's supposed to be a style box, hopefully there won't be any tea or candles...I have enough of both, Pop Sugar, thanks. Please be good!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 31, 2013)

The luxury box sold out pretty quickly but the Summer box stuck around for a long time so it's hard to say. I think this will be more popular than the summer box though. Edited to add: I do think the luxury box was more limited since it was a new thing.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 31, 2013)

I just took the plunge. I would love to try more lifestyle boxes and I justified this by forgoing my clothes shopping trip for this quarter!


----------



## dbf0670 (Jul 31, 2013)

$100 is too much of a gamble for me. I'm going to wait to see what you ladies get and then maybe I'll splurge and buy one or two items from the box.


----------



## icedone (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm really tempted, but I will sit it out for now. Hopefully a spoiler will come out before they sell out.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just ordered my box :-D


----------



## vugrl (Jul 31, 2013)

I think I'm going to sit this one out but I'm worried that I will regret it. LOL! However, I wasn't crazy about the holiday box and gladly skipped summer.


----------



## msladyday (Jul 31, 2013)

I ordered my box in the wee hours this morning. After reading about the disastrous Winter box and the tepid reception of the summer box, I was on the fence.  But after seeing the summer box, I might be in the minority but I wished I had known about it because I covet those House of Harlow Lynn sunglasses.  I would have gladly used every item in that box so I'm hopeful for Fall.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 31, 2013)

I didn't think the Winter box was a disaster.  I loved every single item, it was a great xmas gift to myself.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 31, 2013)

> I didn't think the Winter box was a disaster.Â  I loved every single item, it was a great xmas gift to myself.


 Agreed. That was an awesome box...with the exception of the jewelmint clutch. I am almost done with my bottle of soap and I'm sad about that. I love it, but not enough to spend that much on it.


----------



## PsyDivaES (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm in... I need to stay off these boards so I can stop finding out about all of this stuff! For the second time in as many weeks I have caved to the sub box voices ðŸ˜ˆ Gotta learn to "just say no" ðŸ˜³


----------



## flynt (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't think the Winter box was a disaster.  I loved every single item, it was a great xmas gift to myself.


 Yeah I really liked the winter box and preferred it over the summer box.  I've used everything in the winter box except for the hand soap my cat knocked over and broke but I can't blame Popsugar for my cat being a jerk (seriously why can't they break the cheap stuff instead).

I'm on the fence about getting the fall box; I'm trying to cut my spending and I like the snacks and home stuff that Popsugar usually includes in the boxes.  But Popsugar is my favorite box and I usually love most of what they send.  I'm going to try and wait and see if any hints or spoilers are released.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 31, 2013)

The soap and lotion they sent were both awesome, but mine were lavender and I HATE lavender. My mother in law loved both though!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't think the Winter box was a disaster.  I loved every single item, it was a great xmas gift to myself.


I loved it too! (except for the heinous clutch). But the Tocca candle was amazing, the Epicuren lotion is fantastic, the Lippman nail and lip kit..hello!!!!

I agree. It was a great treat to get around the holiday;s.

Now what to do about Fall.......


----------



## Eleda (Aug 1, 2013)

Just ordered mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> to little self control, too much love for ps boxes.


----------



## tanyamib (Aug 1, 2013)

ordered mine this morning, together with LMdB vault... My wallet is crying...


----------



## ldoctor (Aug 1, 2013)

Does anyone know when we are supposed to receive the fall box?


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 1, 2013)

I thought I read the Fall box will ship in September...


----------



## IffB (Aug 1, 2013)

The Winter Box was a bit of a disaster: Many received the soap broken and spilled all over the other contents. The purses were very tiny, even for a cell phone, and odd, some missing beads, some needed the strap to be purchased separately. Mine never left the box.  The cuff was shoved into a small pouch that bent them and they were discolored. My chocolates were missing. I got a peach candle - not exactly a winter must have. It took forever for the replacements to arrive. Since is was a Christmas purchase for many, there was a lot of drama and unhappy customers.  The Men Box was nice, in my opinion. 

I think PopSugar did a pretty good job with the Summer Boxes - I did not order one because Summer is not my thing, but I got excited with the possibilities of the Fall Box. Paid $100 for the dream and the fun -  and because it will not break the bank - this is a gamble, after all. Will try to stay spoiler free!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 1, 2013)

do they ever have any promo codes for these boxes? i see a space to add a promo so was just curious...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do they ever have any promo codes for these boxes? i see a space to add a promo so was just curious...


 They do.  The current one is REFER5 to save $5, but apparently in the past they have very generous discount codes for multi-month subscriptions.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do they ever have any promo codes for these boxes? i see a space to add a promo so was just curious...


 Not for special edition boxes, I think there is a note on the page that says promo's don't apply.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 1, 2013)

Whoops.  I clearly can't keep track on which forum I'm posting in.  I thought @mishmish meant promo codes for the monthly PopSugar box, not the special edition!  



> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoops.  I clearly can't keep track on which forum I'm posting in.  I thought @mishmish meant promo codes for the monthly PopSugar box, not the special edition!


 I WISH there was a promo code to save on the special edition boxes.  Sheesh they're pricey!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 1, 2013)

broke down and got it.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 1, 2013)

I enjoyed the summer box so much, but this box was just not in the budget for me this month, and I am afraid that by the time it is, it will be sold out. I was lamenting to my fiance and without hesitation he said "I'll buy it for you babe!". AHHH 



 I am so lucky!! Can't wait to discuss spoilers with you ladies!


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Aug 1, 2013)

*FALL is my favorite time of year; I have used everything I have received in previous "Special Edition" boxes -- Ordered!*


----------



## M Brooke (Aug 2, 2013)

Ugh this is so difficult! I absolutely loved the Summer box. I wear my sunglasses every single day, and now I have an unhealthy addiction to Henri Bendel candles. I don't know how long I can resist, but I REALLY wish they would give at least one spoiler!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm the opposite. I don't want ANY spoilers.  It ruins it for me.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Aug 2, 2013)

I like spoilers for the regular box, but not for this box. I hope for some nice Fall looks!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm the opposite. I don't want ANY spoilers.  It ruins it for me.





> Originally Posted by *EastCoastPlus40* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like spoilers for the regular box, but not for this box. I hope for some nice Fall looks!


 The thing is...it's $100. That's a lot to part with on a complete gamble. With at least ONE spoiler, assuming I liked the product, I would feel okay taking the risk. This way it's a complete crapshoot, and I'm just not sure I can put $100 on the line like that.

The thing about spoilers is, if you don't want to see them...you don't have to. So it would be nice for those of us that want one to have one; those that don't simply shouldn't look. I'm hoping they post a spoiler so I can get in on the fun too.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 2, 2013)

AHHH I just closed my eyes and hit place order. I hope it's amazing.


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHH I just closed my eyes and hit place order. I hope it's amazing.


 hahah I thought for sure I'd have the willpower to forgo this box, but that lasted a whole 24 hours. RAWWRR!! I'm sure it will be worth it.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 3, 2013)

I HOPE I GET A SCARF

I've always wanted a really cute infinity scarf.


----------



## McMacy (Aug 3, 2013)

Me too!! I am a scarf fanatic...especially given the quality of the scarf from June!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *McMacy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!! I am a scarf fanatic...especially given the quality of the scarf from June!


 I SAW that... I want one in purple lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 3, 2013)

I do a wish list for almost every box, so my thoughts for this fall beauty and fashion box are:

Red lipstick - a deep mellow shade for fall
Sophisticated nail polish in red wine shades like Bordeaux, Pinot Noir, Zinfandel or Burgundy
Wallet/Clutch or new fall handbag
A finishing cream or hair styling product
A waxing gift certificate for a brow wax or a pair of tweezers
A great fall/winter moisturizer for the body
Although highly unlikely I'd be over the moon for fall shoes or sweater in a fall color
I have a feeling we'll get a food item: so maybe fancy cappuccino mix or luxury chocolates


----------



## JessP (Aug 3, 2013)

So tempted to purchase this box.. I need to exercise restraint but I'm not sure if I can for this one lol. I suppose I could justify it because I didn't get the Summer LE box. Hmm.. Lol.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The thing is...it's $100. That's a lot to part with on a complete gamble. With at least ONE spoiler, assuming I liked the product, I would feel okay taking the risk. This way it's a complete crapshoot, and I'm just not sure I can put $100 on the line like that.
> ...


 It's pretty impossible to avoid the spoilers when they send them out to you in email and mass promote them. I bought the Summer box and then they sent out the notice on the sunglasses, which bummed me out as I didn't want to know that about the box.  Lucky for me, I got the exact glasses they promoted.  Others, however, seemed disappointed that they took a gamble thinking they would get those glasses as well and ended up w/ glasses they didn't like.  So then there is the variation factor as well.  I generally avoid spoilers easily on the monthly boxes by avoiding MUT.  But it's not easy to do when Popsugar sends out the spoilers.  IMHO.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So tempted to purchase this box.. I need to exercise restraint but I'm not sure if I can for this one lol. I suppose I could justify it because I didn't get the Summer LE box. Hmm.. Lol.


 Ditto... I think I'm going to cave!


----------



## Trae (Aug 4, 2013)

I just ordered one. I was happy to see that towards the end they offered a survey asking about myself. Hopefully they will customizing boxes to match the subscriber a little better.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 4, 2013)

Fall is my favorite time of the year so despite the Winter box debacle I had to order this one. Fingers crossed for several good things!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's pretty impossible to avoid the spoilers when they send them out to you in email and mass promote them. I bought the Summer box and then they sent out the notice on the sunglasses, which bummed me out as I didn't want to know that about the box.  Lucky for me, I got the exact glasses they promoted.  Others, however, seemed disappointed that they took a gamble thinking they would get those glasses as well and ended up w/ glasses they didn't like.  So then there is the variation factor as well.  I generally avoid spoilers easily on the monthly boxes by avoiding MUT.  But it's not easy to do when Popsugar sends out the spoilers.  IMHO.


 Yeah, I agree about that. They need to be very, very clear in the content line of the email to avoid spoiling those that don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 5, 2013)

What kind of questions did they ask after you subscribe/order the Fall box?


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Aug 7, 2013)

So very tempted. I couldn't do it before and told myself that if it is still available on payday then I would likely get it. Tomorrow is payday. So much other stuff I should do with my $100 but.... I coveted the summer box when I saw the photos. Haven't been around long enough for the previous ones to see. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2013)

I am in!

Fall is my favorite season so I caved.


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 7, 2013)

OMG spoiler already! Maybe the box is almost sold out now.  Woohoo!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 7, 2013)

Just saw the spoiler for the fall box...

A ring! How will that work for sizing!?


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the new preferences asked for ring size. I don't normally wear rings, but this looks nice and dainty. (I just checked and you're right...no mention of ring size asked....hmm!
I don't normally like to look at spoilers, but I couldn't resist this one!


----------



## jackieee (Aug 7, 2013)

LOVE the spoiler item, and I think I even have something similar pinned on Pinterest. I have high hopes for this box!

I'm really nervous about sizing though...I was never prompted to give my ring size finger! I'm a 4/6 in clothes, but I have sausage fingers and wear like an 8 in rings. Although, now that I think about it, I think there may be a correlation in ring and shoe sizes. I wear an 8 shoe and did fill that out! I know a lot of people who wear 5/6 in shoes, and they all have super tiny fingers.


----------



## Christina Chow (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm concerned about sizing as well. I'm going to send them a message about this and hope they respond!


----------



## ydlr20 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hopefully they have an exchange option for those that have sizing issues.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 7, 2013)

My guess is they will all be size 7. I only say this because every single Rachel Zoe ring on PopSugar's ShopStyle site is only sold in size 7 or listed as "one size". I can't find this exact ring online either but my guess is its between $50-$75.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 7, 2013)

> I'm concerned about sizing as well. I'm going to send them a message about this and hope they respond!


 ooh please do and update us.


----------



## msladyday (Aug 7, 2013)

Haha, I was too caught up in how pretty the ring was (although I am a big ring wearer) that I completely blanked on the fact we were never prompted for ring sizes.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 7, 2013)

How would I measure my size without those circle thingies. Can I use tape measure? Sorry I'm asking this, I'm not a ring person. :-(


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How would I measure my size without those circle thingies. Can I use tape measure? Sorry I'm asking this, I'm not a ring person. :-(


 They have ring sizer templates you can print online...although I have not found those to be very accurate (it may have just been my printer settings though).


----------



## Stephinitely (Aug 7, 2013)

The ring email got me! This was such a splurge but I've never gotten a Luxury edition box before and I got a small raise so this was my treat to myself.  



 Can't wait to see what's inside!


----------



## jenniferrose (Aug 7, 2013)

I wonder if they will send gold or silver versions depending on preference? Or is only gold available?


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 7, 2013)

> They have ring sizer templates you can print online...although I have not found those to be very accurate (it may have just been my printer settings though).


 thank you, great tip!


----------



## Christina Chow (Aug 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
How would I measure my size without those circle thingies. Can I use tape measure? Sorry I'm asking this, I'm not a ring person. :-(  


> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have ring sizer templates you can print online...although I have not found those to be very accurate (it may have just been my printer settings though).


 
Theres a conversion chart on Wikipedia you could try - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_size


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 7, 2013)

> The ring email got me! This was such a splurge but I've never gotten a Luxury edition box before and I got a small raise so this was my treat to myself. Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â Can't wait to see what's inside!


 Congrats on your raise  well deserved, unlike me lolz


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christina Chow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm concerned about sizing as well. I'm going to send them a message about this and hope they respond!


Please let me know what they say... I really like that ring but am also concerned about the sizing. I have small hands, smallish fingernails, small nail beds (my friend always tells me this) but fatty fingers...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 7, 2013)

thanks for that link ... it turns out ... I need to lose some weight lolz I have the fingers of the michelin man.


----------



## cshugs (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have ring sizer templates you can print online...although I have not found those to be very accurate (it may have just been my printer settings though).





> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh please do and update us.


 i just saw on facebook that the ring is a size 7


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 7, 2013)

> i just saw on facebook that the ring is a size 7


 wow, don't they know we all come in different shapes and sizes?


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 7, 2013)

I had held off ordering this hoping there would be a spoiler...think I'll pass on this one. I wouldn't want to not be able to use the main item in the box. It's good though...I won't have to go and confess in the no-buy thread that I bought.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christina Chow (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cshugs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i just saw on facebook that the ring is a size 7


 
Bummer. 7 doesn't fit any of my fingers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msladyday (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cshugs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i just saw on facebook that the ring is a size 7


 Well that is slight disappointing although I suppose it being too large is a little easier to finagle around with than being too small...


----------



## cshugs (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christina Chow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer. 7 doesn't fit any of my fingers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i happened to have a whole ring sizer thing in my desk (weird... i know! i think i got it in a corporate gift package for years of service and just didn't throw it away because i thought it may come in handy)... i might be able to squeeze it on my ring fingers, too big for my pinky and all my other fingers are too big! i think i'm going to wait till next paycheck and then see if it's still available...


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 7, 2013)

PopSugar Must Have facebook: We're thrilled you're excited about our Special Edition Fall Style box. All Rachel Zoe rings come in size 7, and our editors have selected this Gold Knot ring because it works on every finger and is so versatile â€” it's sure to take any outfit to the next level!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Aug 7, 2013)

I had ordered this early this morning before seeing the email with the spoiler.  I hope this is good.  I will get this right around my birthday.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> PopSugar Must Have facebook: We're thrilled you're excited about our Special Edition Fall Style box. All Rachel Zoe rings come in size 7, and our editors have selected this Gold Knot ring *because it works on every finger* and is so versatile â€” it's sure to take any outfit to the next level!


 You mean works on every finger that's a size 7!


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 7, 2013)

> You mean works on every finger that's a size 7!Â


 haha lolz I know right! I'm going to attempt to get a refund tomorrow. Let's see what happens.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 7, 2013)

I was so close to buying this box and specially when I saw the ring but now since I know my finger can't fit in the ring I don't think I will get this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it's still tempting because I do love fall.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know a lot about jewelry, but I've heard it's pretty cheap to get rings resized for a proper fit. I love the ring, again not my kind of style, but its subtle to wear it daily. If its not my size, I'll probably get it resized or try wearing it on my middle finger.



> > You mean works on every finger that's a size 7!Â
> 
> 
> haha lolz I know right! I'm going to attempt to get a refund tomorrow. Let's see what happens.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 8, 2013)

I love the ring, but my ring finger is a size six. I could probably wear it on my middle finger, but I'm not a fan of wearing rings anywhere but the ring finger. I would probably be "in" if they customized to your size, but they don't, so I think I'm out for this one. Unless someone buys it for my birthday on Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I'm kind of offended by the size assumption here. There are totally a ton of people who can't wear a size 8 on _any_ finger. Why give the illusion of completely customized boxes when they actually aren't? Should be interesting to see what else comes in this box. Hoping for some cute flats or boots for you ladies!


----------



## MissKellyC (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The ring email got me! This was such a splurge but I've never gotten a Luxury edition box before and I got a small raise so this was my treat to myself.
> 
> ...


 How Funny! I was thinking about doing the same thing. I got a promotion at work and was thinking this would be a great treat to myself. And I also haven't gotten a lux box before! I haven't ordered yet .... but I'm really leaning towards going for it!


----------



## IffB (Aug 8, 2013)

PopSugar Must Have  Thank you for filling out your preferences! We're not currently sending out personalized boxes, but we will be using the information to send our subscribers more of what they love!
 
PopSugar Must Have We're thrilled you're excited about our Special Edition Fall Style box. All Rachel Zoe rings come in size 7, and our editors have selected this Gold Knot ring because it works on every finger and is so versatile â€” it's sure to take any outfit to the next level!
 
These are the Facebook comments on this box...so no shoes or clothing, all rings are size 7...kind of  a bummer.


----------



## icedone (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank goodness I waited! I was going to purchase this box this week, until I saw the ring - all sizes are 7!! What? Not cool for a $100 box. My fingers are 5-6 and a 7 would literally fall off. I don't think it's worth paying $$ to get it sized, either. Sorry PopSugar, you lost me on this one. If something else in the bag is amazing I will try to get it from someone else.


----------



## IffB (Aug 8, 2013)

If the ring is as large as this one, I think it could be very nice...

http://www.shopbop.com/gold-knot-ring-rachel-zoe/vp/v=1/845524441959670.htm?folderID=2534374302192360&amp;colorId=29109&amp;extid=affprg-5575105


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 8, 2013)

Luckily I am a ring size 7 so it will fit, but I'm not a big fan of the ring. Hopefully that's the only jewelry item.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 8, 2013)

I really like the ring and it appears to be something I'd wear often. I wish it were adjustable. Stella &amp; Dot carries a lot of adjustable rings and they do a really good job of it...in most cases they incorporate the adjustable feature into the design of the ring so you don't even notice it's adjustable...or they have a couple rings were the adjustable thingy is on the inside of the band. Sigh... damn my chubby fingers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Aug 8, 2013)

I wonder what else there will be? I hope for a scarf and a cute leather (aha dream on) clutch. oh and I am still waiting for that popsugar moleskine notebook!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 8, 2013)

Man what a bummer.

I'm a size 8 and I thought maybe they would send us a voucher or something so that we can select our size online and have the correct ring sent to us.

I used to but 8-9 for all of my fingers but maybe I will fit the 7 size eventually, I recently found out that I've lost weight in my fingers too lol (never thought that would happen... hahaha).


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm very disappointed. I have complete sausage fingers and I could never hope to fit a size 7. I'm not even close. I'm pretty upset about it. Usually the spoiler is the big item. I have bought both the luxury edition and special editions previously and have been pretty loyal to PopSugar and have always looked at it positively even if I didn't like everything. However, now I feel pretty devalued as a customer. I also kind of feel offended and sad that I'm too fat for this item. :/


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 8, 2013)

I sent popsugar an email about possibly getting a refund because I'm not a size 7 and a 7 would be too big for my pinky. I also told them I was disappointed that they didn't take in consideration that we all come in different shapes and sizes. And this is what they sent me: We're thrilled you're excited about our Special Edition Fall Style box. All Rachel Zoe rings come in size 7, and our editors have selected this Gold Knot ring because it can work on multiple fingers (index, middle, ring, or even pinky!) and is so versatile â€” it's sure to take any outfit to the next level! We hope you enjoy it! Well, lets hope for the best. Someone here mentioned is cheap to get rings resized, I guess I'll do that or I'll to lose a ton of weight before I get the box.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I sent popsugar an email about possibly getting a refund because I'm not a size 7 and a 7 would be too big for my pinky. I also told them I was disappointed that they didn't take in consideration that we all come in different shapes and sizes. And this is what they sent me:
> 
> We're thrilled you're excited about our Special Edition Fall Style box. All Rachel Zoe rings come in size 7, and our editors have selected this Gold Knot ring because it can work on multiple fingers (index, middle, ring, or even pinky!) and is so versatile â€” it's sure to take any outfit to the next level! We hope you enjoy it!
> ...


 Um, wow they did not even answer your question about getting a refund.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 8, 2013)

> Um, wow they did not even answer your question about getting a refund. Â


 yep I know.... ughhh, I really love popsugar but this whole ordeal has turned me off a little bit.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 8, 2013)

BTW I know people asked about how to find out your ring size and stuff. When my friend was looking for wedding/engagement rings, one of the companies (I think it was Blue Nile or something) sent her a ring sizer. So I got one too (free). Jewelry companies may offer to send one so Iook around I guess?


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 8, 2013)

I just found my ring sizer and I *might* be able to squeeze into a size 7. *crossing fingers*


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW I know people asked about how to find out your ring size and stuff. When my friend was looking for wedding/engagement rings, one of the companies (I think it was Blue Nile or something) sent her a ring sizer. So I got one too (free). Jewelry companies may offer to send one so Iook around I guess?


 Brilliant idea!  I just googled "free ring sizer" and it sent me to Blue Nile.  You can request one here - http://www.bluenile.com/find-ring-size.  Shipping is between 7-10 days.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 9, 2013)

> BTW I know people asked about how to find out your ring size and stuff. When my friend was looking for wedding/engagement rings, one of the companies (I think it was Blue Nile or something) sent her a ring sizer. So I got one too (free). Jewelry companies may offer to send one so Iook around I guess?





> Brilliant idea! Â I just googled "free ring sizer" and it sent me to Blue Nile. Â You can request one here -Â http://www.bluenile.com/find-ring-size. Â Shipping is between 7-10 days. Â


 This is exactly why I love make up talk, I get great information from smart woman.  I already ordered my free ring sizer from blue nine. It's a good idea to just have it around. Plus did I mention that it's free?


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 9, 2013)

I am still on the fence. I will need to wear a ring resizer with the RZ ring because I am a size 5. What else do you think they would put into a Fall style box?


----------



## Shauna825 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes!  Thank you for posting this.  I too have my free ring sizer coming to me in a few days.

I've been a subscriber to Popsugar for a few months now but I still haven't decided about this special Fall box.  I want it, but I'm scared to spend $100 if I don't like it.  To be honest I don't love the ring, but it's not so bad either.  I might sit this one out and see what people get in order to make up my mind for the next one.  But on the other hand I just might cave and get it anyway!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> BTW I know people asked about how to find out your ring size and stuff. When my friend was looking for wedding/engagement rings, one of the companies (I think it was Blue Nile or something) sent her a ring sizer. So I got one too (free). Jewelry companies may offer to send one so Iook around I guess?
> ...


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 9, 2013)

LoL yay! A contribution to the makeup community!! Who knew my random desire to get a ring sizer in 2006 finally paid off! Everything is connected.

Seriously though, super useful and free haha (you can measure for knuckle rings with it too!)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still on the fence. I will need to wear a ring resizer with the RZ ring because I am a size 5. What else do you think they would put into a Fall style box?


 I'm a 5 too but never measured the middle finger.  Hoping it might fit there.  The boxes are usually filled w/ lots of nice treats from companies. I LOVE the Truffle Clarity Pouch, as an example, from the summer and looking for more.   I'm really looking forward to this box (and staying spoiler free - I knew if they announced a spoiler it would be impossible to avoid; however, will avoid the rest).


----------



## Christina Chow (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep I know.... ughhh, I really love popsugar but this whole ordeal has turned me off a little bit.


 
I just got the exact same word-for-word response. They didn't answer my question at all.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Aug 9, 2013)

> Brilliant idea! Â I just googled "free ring sizer" and it sent me to Blue Nile. Â You can request one here -Â http://www.bluenile.com/find-ring-size. Â Shipping is between 7-10 days. Â


 Thank you for the link. Just ordered mine. Blue Nine is going to wonder why the sudden increase in ring sizers. Haha


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

To anyone that got that BS reply from them, I would encourage you to email them back (this re-opens the ticket) and say that your issues were not resolved and that you are still not happy and that you're disappointed in their customer service thus far. They can't just not address your concerns like that.


----------



## JMezz (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Brilliant idea!  I just googled "free ring sizer" and it sent me to Blue Nile.  You can request one here - http://www.bluenile.com/find-ring-size.  Shipping is between 7-10 days.


 Thanks for the link. I just ordered one 








> Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for the link. Just ordered mine. Blue Nine is going to wonder why the sudden increase in ring sizers. Haha


 Hahaha, I bet they'll get tons of orders in the next few days.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 10, 2013)

> Thank you for the link. Just ordered mine. Blue Nine is going to wonder why the sudden increase in ring sizers. Haha


 I know right, hahaha... if they only knew...lol


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 10, 2013)

> To anyone that got that BS reply from them, I would encourage you to email them back (this re-opens the ticket) and say that your issues were not resolved and that you are still not happy and that you're disappointed in their customer service thus far. They can't just not address your concerns like that.


 yeah you're right, I've had a whatever attitude towards this because I've been busy but it was a half ass response. They're beating around the bush and when I have a question (as a paying customer) I expect them to answer it and not send me an automated message.


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To anyone that got that BS reply from them, I would encourage you to email them back (this re-opens the ticket) and say that your issues were not resolved and that you are still not happy and that you're disappointed in their customer service thus far. They can't just not address your concerns like that.


 


> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah you're right, I've had a whatever attitude towards this because I've been busy but it was a half ass response. They're beating around the bush and when I have a question (as a paying customer) I expect them to answer it and not send me an automated message.


 Completely agree!! I don't wear rings often and I for one don't wear them on my pinky or thumb fingers. Luckily, I think this will fit my index finger. I would demand a refund if I wasn't able to wear it or it only fit on my pinky or thumb nail. If I were them I'd be issuing refunds to anyone who wants it now, before they have to offer replacements. I'd rather have more available boxes and satisfied customers.


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 11, 2013)

So glad I didn't do this--that ring would be loose even on my thumb bc I have very small fingers. And it doesn't sound like their CS is being really nice about it. I will have to make up my own fall box with Ann Tuccis picks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So glad I didn't do this--that ring would be loose even on my thumb bc I have very small fingers. And it doesn't sound like their CS is being really nice about it. I will have to make up my own fall box with Ann Tuccis picks


 Yes...This! ^^^


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 11, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The ring should work for me, I think I'm a 7 on my ring finger. But depends on what week of the month it is Yep just checked my fingers with the ring sizer (I ordered one years ago), size 7 fits my ring finger on both hands.


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 11, 2013)

My ring finger is 4.75 ish. I will find a way to make it work. They do have inserts you can attach to rings if it's too big.


----------



## katiew (Aug 12, 2013)

I have been reading these threads forever, but first time subscribing!!  Thanks for all the info ladies! And I decided to get my first LE box... Happy Birthday to me

I tried to find this ring and it looks like you can only buy it in size 7... Maybe they only make it in size 7? 

It looks nicer in the googled pictures vs the one popsugar sent out too, so hopefully it will fit!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you for the link. Just ordered mine. Blue Nine is going to wonder why the sudden increase in ring sizers. Haha
> I know right, hahaha... if they only knew...lol So many new engagements riiiiiight?!


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 13, 2013)

Just noticed on Piperlime that the ring is "gold tone metal" .....in other words definitely going to turn my crazy sensitive fingers green. But it is worth $75!

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=958087002&amp;tid=plsp1r&amp;kwid=1&amp;ap=14


----------



## PinkShanyn (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just noticed on Piperlime that the ring is "gold tone metal" .....in other words definitely going to turn my crazy sensitive fingers green. But it is worth $75!
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=958087002&amp;tid=plsp1r&amp;kwid=1&amp;ap=14


 Thanks for the link... I was seriously staring my bank account down this AM wondering if I wanted to splurge for my birthday..... after seeing the quality of the metal in a close up... i'm going to pass.   No inflated-priced claires jewelry for me!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just noticed on Piperlime that the ring is "gold tone metal" .....in other words definitely going to turn my crazy sensitive fingers green. But it is worth $75!
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=958087002&amp;tid=plsp1r&amp;kwid=1&amp;ap=14


 That's really disappointing.... I have allergies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 13, 2013)

Has anyone succeeded in getting their refund or are they still replying with that same old message? I should have waited, now all have is a ring that doesn't fit and if I gift it, it might turn their finger green. Great!


----------



## IffB (Aug 13, 2013)

Is anyone else that purchased the Fall box receiving "The ZOE Reports" emails?  I don'r remember signing up for them....


----------



## jrenee (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else that purchased the Fall box receiving "The ZOE Reports" emails?  I don'r remember signing up for them....


 Nope, but it could be going into my SPAM filter.  Many of those emails get there!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Is anyone else that purchased the Fall box receiving "The ZOE Reports" emails? Â I don'r remember signing up for them....


 Nothing here. I'm so ready for this box! I don't know if I can wait another month! I'm horrible with surprises. They give me anxiety!


----------



## ooohlalalulu (Aug 14, 2013)

I should be getting a refund shortly. Here's the response I got to my email requesting the refund. I had told them that 7 will not work on any finger and I'd like a refund. I did start a monthly subscription which I'm keeping, but that shouldn't impact whether or not you get a refund on the Fall box!

"Thank you for reaching out. We understand that size may vary from customer to customer, however the great thing about Rachel Zoe's rings is that they are specially designed to look great on many different fingers (index, ring, middle, and even pinky!). Should you decide that you no longer wish to receive the Special Edition Fall Style box due to the size of the ring, please let us know immediately and we can cancel your purchase. Please know, however, that this box is set to have a value of over $300 with many other amazing products that are not size-specific and perfect for the season. Our editors have been working hard to curate an exciting Fall box and we do think you will enjoy the other items included.

Please know that we will need to know by *8/19* should you decide you no longer wish to receive your Special Edition box (should you reach out after that date we will not be able to make this accommodation)."


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 14, 2013)

> I should be getting a refund shortly. Here's the response I got to my email requesting the refund. I had told them that 7 will not work on any finger and I'd like a refund. I did start a monthly subscription which I'm keeping, but that shouldn't impact whether or not you get a refund on the Fall box!
> 
> "Thank you for reaching out. We understand that size may vary from customer to customer, however the great thing about Rachel Zoe's rings is that they are specially designed to look great on many different fingers (index, ring, middle, and even pinky!). Should you decide that you no longer wish to receive the Special Edition Fall Style box due to the size of the ring, please let us know immediately and we can cancel your purchase. Please know, however, that this box is set to have a value of over $300 with many other amazing products that are not size-specific and perfect for the season. Our editors have been working hard to curate an exciting Fall box and we do think you will enjoy the other items included.
> 
> ...


 Wow, thank you for posting this  Idk what to think because it's going to be over $300 worth of stuff. They know how yo suck you in...grrrr...


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ooohlalalulu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I should be getting a refund shortly. Here's the response I got to my email requesting the refund. I had told them that 7 will not work on any finger and I'd like a refund. I did start a monthly subscription which I'm keeping, but that shouldn't impact whether or not you get a refund on the Fall box!
> 
> ...


 Well, I think I will ride it out and see what the SE Fall box has in store. I like the ring but I'm a size 8...and am not sure if I'll be able to get it sized given what it's made of (anyone know?) If anything, I'll wear it on a chair. I've never gotten a SE box before, I love Fall and the potential to receive $300 worth of product is too tempting for me. 

Any thoughts on what "must haves" might be in this SE box? Hats/caps are supposed to be big this Fall...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 14, 2013)

I was thinking today that I would love pajamas ...but then remembered the fiasco that the robe caused for so many back in February and realized it wouldn't be able to happen, sadly.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking today that I would love pajamas ...but then remembered the fiasco that the robe caused for so many back in February and realized it wouldn't be able to happen, sadly.


 Fiasco?!  Do tell!!!!  




  I love me some good gossip!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fiasco?!  Do tell!!!!
> 
> ...


 Nothing gossip worthy.  It's just that it was positioned as one size fits all. And we are all various sizes.  Something sexy or fun in PJ world would be great but it wouldn't likely work since people are all shapes and sizes.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm so ready for my style box!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 15, 2013)

You know, I realized (i think), that the R. Zoe ring is not gold plated, nor gold.  Just gold colored, is that right?

Gee $75 for a non-precious metal ring seems just a tad bit high. 

What made me think of it?  Well - I was at old navy the other day, and noticed their jewelry section seems to sure have similar items to bauble bar.  Then I noticed many fashionable rings, they were on clearance for $2.  Yup.  I wonder how she sells these at such high cost given the economy if it's tin (thinking it'll turn your finger green???).

Ok, maybe I'm just jealous that Zoe's stuff is just so wanted that she can sell at those crazy prices!  I'm excited either way.  Just making chit chat with you gals!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have never ever seen a ring turn a finger green in real life. Does this really happen? I remember hearing about it growing up but you'd think they'd have come up with a solution by now.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have never ever seen a ring turn a finger green in real life. Does this really happen? I remember hearing about it growing up but you'd think they'd have come up with a solution by now.


 They have. You can have them rhodium plated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have never ever seen a ring turn a finger green in real life. Does this really happen? I remember hearing about it growing up but you'd think they'd have come up with a solution by now.


 Yes, unfortunately this happens quite often with me. While I sit and drool at the costume jewelry from Kohl's, knockoffs on Canal street, and even my subscription boxes...there is no way I can wear a ring for a full 24 hours without it turning my finger green.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 15, 2013)

Every time I wear the cuff from the PS luxury box (last winter) my wrist is green by the time I take it off. Green is definitely not my color


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have never ever seen a ring turn a finger green in real life. Does this really happen? I remember hearing about it growing up but you'd think they'd have come up with a solution by now.


 It's based on your body chemistry. I can wear all the junk jewelry out there with no problems. My daughter, on the other hand, will be green in a day. We went to go buy her books today and on our way out of the bookstore I noticed she had a green neck, lol. I asked her what necklace she had been wearing and it was one of the cheapy things she bought on vacation.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 17, 2013)

I got my ring-sizer from Blue Nile in the mail.  I'm a size 6!  It's good to finally know that!


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 17, 2013)

> I got my ring-sizer from Blue Nile in the mail. Â I'm a size 6! Â It's good to finally know that!


yayyyyy!


----------



## ydlr20 (Aug 20, 2013)

> I got my ring-sizer from Blue Nile in the mail. Â I'm a size 6! Â It's good to finally know that!


 Me too. I was surprised that a 5 1/2 fit my ring finger but I felt more comfortable with a 6.


----------



## honeybee7 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ooh $300 sounds promising!i hope it ships right at the beginning of sept. like the summer box did.sooo curious about what else is in there!


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 20, 2013)

I am so excited. Can't wait until September. It seems like I am always one of the last people to get my boxes but I enjoy spoilers so I am hoping to see spoilers shortly after the start of September.


----------



## alterkate (Aug 21, 2013)

Sold out! Such a bummer, I was waiting for payday. I'll just have to stalk you all in the trade threads come September, I guess! I will be happy to take the ring off anyone's hands (literally! ha ha!) if it doesn't work out!


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm actually surprised it sold out. I thought for sure we'd see another spoiler before then! Now, just waiting...tick tock tick tock lol!


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 22, 2013)

Hopefully since they sold out they'll ship soon!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## emmzk25 (Aug 22, 2013)

> I have never ever seen a ring turn a finger green in real life. Does this really happen? I remember hearing about it growing up but you'd think they'd have come up with a solution by now.


 Haha yep old navy's do


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 23, 2013)

Who here is going spoiler free? Wohoooo!


----------



## notsousual (Aug 23, 2013)

A new spoiler was just posted on PopSugar Must Have's facebook account!


----------



## SonyaB (Aug 23, 2013)

I am so bummed I missed out on this.  I am having my bathroom remodeled and I didn't want to spend anything just yet, just to make sure there were no overages.  I will have to live vicariously through you all.  Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm loving the spoiler item- praying I don't get one of the plain boring ones. Thanks for letting us know about the new spoiler- MUT ladies are always on top of their game!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm loving the spoiler item- praying I don't get one of the plain boring ones. Thanks for letting us know about the new spoiler- MUT ladies are always on top of their game!!


Ditto! Please, don't let me wind up with the white color!


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 23, 2013)

> A new spoiler was just posted on PopSugar Must Have's facebook account!


 Do you think it's a spoiler or just a product from the previous luxury box?


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't think that's a spoiler for the fall box. That was in the Luxury Box last December. Although I wouldn't mind getting another for fall!


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think that's a spoiler for the fall box. That was in the Luxury Box last December. Although I wouldn't mind getting another for fall!


Ahh... I get what y'all are saying now. Damn you PS for teasing us!


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think that's a spoiler for the fall box. That was in the Luxury Box last December. Although I wouldn't mind getting another for fall!


 I agree.  They aren't calling the fall box a luxury box, and the Facebook post specifically mentions "Luxury Box" (which the special edition for the holidays last year where the product was included was called a Luxury Box).  They're calling the fall box a Special Edition Fall Style box.  I think the post would've said "special edition box" or something similar.


----------



## notsousual (Aug 23, 2013)

You ladies were correct. They just confirmed exactly what you just said. Sorry for the false alarm!


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 29, 2013)

I saw this video on YouTube from one of popsugars channels. This isn't a spoiler, it's just me guessing/dreaming but It might be a possibility. [VIDEO]

[/VIDEO] It would be great to get them in our box. (edited to embed video per TOS -magicalmom)


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I saw this video on YouTube from one of popsugars channels. This isn't a spoiler, it's just me guessing/dreaming but It might be a possibility.
> 
> 
> ...


 Ditto! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Joi Turman (Aug 30, 2013)

I really wanted to buy this box but I spent way to much on my vaca.  I am hoping for spoilers so I can feel great or bad about not being wise with my money.


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 2, 2013)

fingers crossed for a shipping email tomorrow!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Still getting a "not found" when I track by reference. They said that it would ship in mid-September, but I would have no problem if they sent them earlier!


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 3, 2013)

If they said mid September well probably get our monthly September box first?


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 3, 2013)

Processing.... oh yeah... let the stalking begin!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 3, 2013)

First time posting here, but I've been reading along and getting excited for this Fall box! I got my husband the summer HIS box and it was okay. Now it's my turn! I'm hoping it arrives next week! The only spoiler I've seen is the ring, which I like, so hopefully it fits my stubby fingers. I'd love a lipstick, fragrance, lotion, maybe a game or DVD? September's box will come soon too, so double the fun this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 3, 2013)

@have2haveit - Mine is processing too! *silently stalks with you*

Also, I'm super excited now because there's a really good chance that damn ring will fit my finger!! I think I figured I'm ideally a 7.5 but a 7 fits fine (theoretically). I hope so, because I hate the idea of getting a ring and then giving it away. I'm selfish.

They really should just stick to necklaces, earrings, and bracelets. Seems like less drama 








 I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm dying for another spoiler (for either box!!)


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 3, 2013)

My stalking has finally paid off. It's 6.6 lbs


----------



## RucheChic (Sep 3, 2013)

is the box delivered by ups or usps?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 3, 2013)

Delivery is via FedEx SmartPost starts with FedEx then transfers to USPS.


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 3, 2013)

> My stalking has finally paid off. It's 6.6 lbs


 Mine too. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Iomay (Sep 3, 2013)

Mine still says it's processing :-/


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2013)

Aggggh! Yay! Maybe we'll have some spoilers by the end of the week!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mine says processing too!! Yayyy!!!


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 4, 2013)

No FedEx for me yet :-(


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Still "Not Found" for me.


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 4, 2013)

Initiated... 6.6 lbs!! Shipping from California though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 4, 2013)

Awwwwww yiss!!!and 6 pounds too it's like a brand new widdle Popsugar baby.


----------



## RiRi38 (Sep 4, 2013)

Mine is scheduled to go out today! Let the tracking begin! 6.5lbs


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 4, 2013)

initiated! 6.5 lbs


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 4, 2013)

...mine is still processing

*runs into the bathroom and cries*

Guess Popsugar loves me less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Mine is officially in transit. Lets see how quickly it can get to NY from CA.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 4, 2013)

The account page is "down for maintenance!" Or possibly we've crashed their server! Haha! I want to see if my box shipped!


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 4, 2013)

> The account page is "down for maintenance!" Or possibly we've crashed their server! Haha! I want to see if my box shipped!


 if your box is processing you can go to fedex and do a search with your reference number (the popsugar subscription number). If you wait on popsugar to tell you your box has shipped you'll be waiting a looong time....lolz


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 4, 2013)

That worked! It shipped today! It's possible it could be here by Friday!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks have2haveit! I had no idea you could do that!


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 4, 2013)

> Thanks have2haveit! I had no idea you could do that!


 Glad to help. Now you know the trick lolz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you get your box fast.


----------



## chocolatte (Sep 4, 2013)

Mine has been initiated!! I have no idea when it'll start moving but it's coming from CA, which is where I live. 6.6 lbs!!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


if your box is processing you can go to fedex and do a search with your reference number (the popsugar subscription number). If you wait on popsugar to tell you your box has shipped you'll be waiting a looong time....lolz
What is this number you speak of?

Is it a six digit number?


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 5, 2013)

> What is this number you speak of? Is it a six digit number?


 It's your subscription number which you can find when you log in. I believe it is six digits.


----------



## msladyday (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's your subscription number which you can find when you log in. I believe it is six digits.

Wow, that worked and mine shipped yesterday!  Alas I am on the east coast and it's coming from California but at least I can track it!


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 5, 2013)

> What is this number you speak of? Is it a six digit number?


 It's the subscription number PopSugar gives you, you can also do this trick with your monthly box (it's a different number though) . Hey, I read your blog yesterday! I don't read much but the way you explained "Good in bed" was brilliant. I wanted to grab some popcorn and a coke lol but it was too late for me (let's just say I can relate to the character ) . Now, I want them to make a movie so I can go see it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


if your box is processing you can go to fedex and do a search with your reference number (the popsugar subscription number). If you wait on popsugar to tell you your box has shipped you'll be waiting a looong time....lolz
I couldn't get this to work.

Although I am, by nature, an airhead sometimes.

Or I was right the first time, and Popsugar hates me.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's the subscription number PopSugar gives you, you can also do this trick with your monthly box (it's a different number though) . Hey, I read your blog yesterday! I don't read much but the way you explained "Good in bed" was brilliant. I wanted to grab some popcorn and a coke lol but it was too late for me (let's just say I can relate to the character ) . Now, I want them to make a movie so I can go see it.





OMG YOU READ MY BLOG? No one reads it hahahahahaha I'm flattered thank you! I thought I wrote too much on the story but I really liked it. In Her Shoes is a great movie and book you should check out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
The six digit number you plug into fedex didn't work for me. I think it hasn't been shipped yet? Just says processing on my account. I was hoping for some shipping magic lol


----------



## PsyDivaES (Sep 5, 2013)

> It's your subscription number which you can find when you log in. I believe it is six digits.


 Thanks for the tip! Had some difficulty at first getting to the "track by reference" screen, but it worked; mine was initiated last night. Since I'm in Cali, I could get it as early as Saturday (but it will more likely be early next week since its Smartpost). Can't wait! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Who is going to have the first spoiler?! I can't wait!


----------



## Channydoll (Sep 5, 2013)

So excited. Can't wait. I hope whomever gets there box first posts pictures. I think half the time I enjoy the spoilers more then getting the box. Okay not really but sometimes it's close.


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 5, 2013)

AshJs3 did a great job at explaining the steps for reference number trick.


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 5, 2013)

well, you have a new fan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 5, 2013)

@have2haveit - You are like my Popsugar Must Have spirit guide.

Thanks for all the help --- I finally got it to work. So far they've only received the shipping info, but I'll take it!!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

AshJs3 did a great job at explaining the steps for reference number trick.





AHHH THANK YOU! It worked! This is my first box from Pop Sugar!


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm actually surprised at the weight of the box! Especially considering that the one item we do know is in there, the Rachel Zoe ring, can't account for much of that total weight (although I'm still pretty new to Popsugar Must Have so maybe 6.5lbs is pretty standard?) So what else are we thinking? The ring and a basket of kittens?

I personally would love to see some makeup brushes, a gorgeous scarf, philosophy shampoo in homemade pumpkin pie or granny's apple pie, and a good book to read outside now that the leaves are turning.

The waiting is killing me which is making the whole "trying to keep it a surprise" this month thing REALLY difficult as I keep scouring the internet for spoilers...


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 5, 2013)

I know this is the "Fall Style and Beauty" box, but I wonder if they might throw in a pack of the new Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Via instant coffee? I bought some at Starbucks this morning but haven't had time to try it. The lady said they'd been flying off the shelf though!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this is the "Fall Style and Beauty" box, but I wonder if they might throw in a pack of the new Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Via instant coffee? I bought some at Starbucks this morning but haven't had time to try it. The lady said they'd been flying off the shelf though!
Great thinking!! Especially since they thew in the refreshers for the summer box...fingers crossed now!


----------



## kayglass (Sep 5, 2013)

Ekk! My box has been in process since yesterday. This is my first special edition box from PopSugar and I'm beyond excited. Can't wait to see what everyone gets! Is anyone's package actually in transit?


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2013)

Like a crazy stalker I've been refreshing my box all day and I am happy to note that it got picked up today woohoo! I think it'll get here by Monday if I'm lucky since it's on it's way from California and I'm in VA.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 5, 2013)

Yay, my box is shipped!  I don't even want anymore spoilers - this is my birthday treat!


----------



## PsyDivaES (Sep 6, 2013)

So.... it's been two days since FedEx showed my package as initiated and there's been no other change. Pretty sure that PopSugar just created the shipping label and the package isn't actually in FedEx's hands yet ðŸ˜•. Have to keep reminding myself that patience is a virtue ðŸ˜‡


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ekk! My box has been in process since yesterday. This is my first special edition box from PopSugar and I'm beyond excited. Can't wait to see what everyone gets! Is anyone's package actually in transit?

Mine is in transit. It got picked up in Watsonville, CA, then it went to Newark, CA, and not it is in Sacramento, CA. I'm all the way in NY, so it still has quite a way to go.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 6, 2013)

Mine has departed Cali...so exciting.


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 6, 2013)

Still hasn't departed...I'm so impatient!! But only because I'm so EXCITED!!


----------



## RiRi38 (Sep 6, 2013)

Last update shows mine departed Newark, Ca at 7:30 this morning. But no delivery eta yet.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't wait to see what you guys get! I just got back from vacation and I had plenty of money left over--I _totally_ could have gotten this!! 



 I love fall so much that it kind of kills me not to get it. Oh, well, I'll live vicariously and try to focus on the regular box. I'm sure they'll have another limited edition one in a couple months.


----------



## kayglass (Sep 7, 2013)

It would be awesome if someone gets their box this weekend!


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 7, 2013)

Someone got their box!!!



Spoiler





â€‹

~Goldfaden MD Skincare Doctor's Scrub ($75) ~stila Luxe Eye Shadow Palette ($45) ~Library of Flowers Bubble Bath ($36) ~Christian Lacroix Riviera A6 Lay Flat Notebook ($13) ~Beurre &amp; Sel Cookies ($10) ~Rachel Zoe Fall 2013 Gold Knot Ring ($75) ~Cynthia Vincent Classic Shoppper Bag ($85)


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 7, 2013)

WOW! I love it so much! That bag is ADORABLE! This is definitely my favorite special edition box.


----------



## ldoctor (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow. I can't wait. The best luxury box yet.


----------



## ldoctor (Sep 7, 2013)

I love that Jennifer posted the links. Great box


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 7, 2013)

Trying to resist spoilers- Trying... My box shows it was initiated last Wednesday but that it was never picked up :-(. Update- I have no will power- totally peeked at spoiler &amp; it looks awesome!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 7, 2013)

Everything looks so amazing! I am so bummed that I missed out on this one. This is definitely the best one to date! If anyone has buyer's remorse, PM me!


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow!!!they knocked it outta the park with this one


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like I was not the only one stalking Instagram today     Especially happy about  the

Stila palette!  I think I will hang back and let the rest charm me when it gets here


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 7, 2013)

> Looks like I was not the only one stalking Instagram today Â Â Â  Especially happy aboutÂ  the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't even think it's in Instagram!! Someone in a group I am in on FB got it and I asked her if I could use her picture!


----------



## chocolatte (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow! This box looks amazing!! PopSugar really did an amazing job! Definitely my favorite special edition so far! Hopefully the September box is just as quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone got their box!!!



Spoiler





â€‹

~Goldfaden MD Skincare Doctor's Scrub ($75) ~stila Luxe Eye Shadow Palette ($45) ~Library of Flowers Bubble Bath ($36) ~Christian Lacroix Riviera A6 Lay Flat Notebook ($13) ~Beurre &amp; Sel Cookies ($10) ~Rachel Zoe Fall 2013 Gold Knot Ring ($75) ~Cynthia Vincent Classic Shoppper Bag ($85)


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 7, 2013)

LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE this box!!!!!!!

Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't even think it's in Instagram!! Someone in a group I am in on FB got it and I asked her if I could use her picture!
Given the way shipping had been going, I kept thinking I was a little nuts to keep checking around!   Really happy this is a double popsugar month! Now I am REALLY curious about the September box!


----------



## shabs (Sep 7, 2013)

Very excited and happy about the box contents.  I wish I didn't look at spoilers so I could have even more happier! =)

Must resist next time.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice box!!! I didn't get one but I definitely see the value in it! Very interested in the top and bottom items listed.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so happy I took a chance on this box being so new to PS. So excited to get this box!


----------



## IffB (Sep 7, 2013)

Tried to stay spoiler free, but could not resist....so glad that a fabulous box will be mine soon!!!!!!


----------



## luvmymac (Sep 7, 2013)

Love this box!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't even think it's in Instagram!! Someone in a group I am in on FB got it and I asked her if I could use her picture!
What's the FB group you're in?

I'm very excited for this box!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 8, 2013)

I am in the minority here, nothing in the box excites me. May be I'll change my mine. This will be my last luxury box as the last summer one was also no a success for me.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 8, 2013)

I really like half the things and very blah about the other half, but I still kind of wish I got it because September is my Birthday month.

I'm really glad that at least this time the boxes look like they were worth the money, so I might actually get the next one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alopes (Sep 8, 2013)

I was so excited for this box, but it just not for me. I am thinking of selling my box, so let message me if you want to buy it.


----------



## alopes (Sep 8, 2013)

I was so excited for this box, but it just not for me. I am thinking of selling my box, so let message me if you want to buy it.


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 8, 2013)

I am trying soooo hard not to look at the spoilers but the mixed reviews have me dying to peek!! Ughh this is TORTURE (it's also self inflicted, which is even sadder lmao).


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 8, 2013)

...about 2 minutes after I posted that...I looked. #EPICFALL But the box is a MAJOR WIN for me!!! Ahh so excited!! I will have to try harder not to spoil the September box...but I have very little faith in myself now lmao.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 8, 2013)

Without giving anything away, it's a box where the brand names of the products drive the retail prices up, which might mean you think it's luxurious and love it. And it might be worth the money to most people. I kind of want to do a test to see if I can reproduce most of the box with cheaper products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Sep 8, 2013)

Besides, how are these items related to "Fall Style"??



Spoiler



Bubble Bath.. Cookies.. Ring.. Cloth bag.. Scrub.. Notebook.. eye shadows..

To me it is just a collection of items which are just more expensive than their Target or other convenience store counterparts. I cannot for the life of me dissern any Fall-specific theme here..

I was hoping for a cute fall accessoty, like fingerless gloves, or cute scarf, whatever, just not his. Thiws is a good value, yes, just not what I have hoped for!


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 8, 2013)

Shopping Cart Items to buy now
Quantity
Price




 *Modadorn New Arrivals Spring &amp; fall Star Light Infinity Charcoal Scarf Women's fashion, clothing &amp; accessories*

$12.99
​ 

In Stock

Shipped from: Modadorn

Gift options not available (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*BUILT Neoprene Two Bottle Tote, Mini Dot, Navy *- Built NY, Inc

$13.24

You save:$4.75 ( 26%)
​






In Stock

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*Tree Hut Shea Sugar Body Scrub, Almond &amp; Honey, 18-Ounce Jars (Pack of 3) *- Tree Hut

$16.77

You save:$4.20 ( 20%)
​





Only 11 left in stock.

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*Olay Exfoliating Renewal Cleanser 6 Fl Oz *- Olay

$11.72

You save:$6.27 ( 35%)
​





In Stock

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*e.l.f. Baked Eyeshadow Palette, California, 6 Grams *- e.l.f.

$10.00
​





In Stock

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*Rite In The Rain Spiral Notebook - Journal #393 *- J.L. Darling

$11.09
​





Only 8 left in stock.

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*Sterling Silver Infinity Heart Knot Ring (Size 4 - 9) - Size 5*

$9.95

You save:$30.00 ( 75%)
​





In Stock

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*Walkers Shortbread Assorted Selection, 8.8-Ounce Gleneagles Golf Boxes (Pack of 2) *- Walkers Shortbread

$11.54

You save:$0.34 ( 3%)

Save 20% Coupon Clipped
​





In Stock

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*Village Naturals Foaming Bath Oil &amp; Body Wash, Restless Nights 16 fl oz (473 ml) *- The Village Company

$6.95
​ 

In Stock






 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later

Subtotal: $104.25
    Here's my effort to make a box on Amazon. Not that it says "fall" a whole lot, but it's only a slight bit more expensive and adds the following: a ring in silver that you can size; a 3-pack Honey Almond body scrub in addition to a bubble bath; a cute infinity scarf with stars on it; a cool rainproof field notebook instead of the fancier one; a butt-ton more butter cookies. I changed the CR shopper bag into an insulated wine tote because I feel like a lot of us have many of those shopper bags we don't use, but this would be nice for travel and sneaking in picnics before the weather turns. Anyway, that was fun! I might do this for popsugar bags in the future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope everyone who is getting the bag totally loves it! If you didn't get it, $100 still takes you pretty far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxcel6 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, I've been on MUT for a while now but just lurk around spying on spoilers trying to find out what my boxes will consist of.  This is my first "special addition box" from Popsugar. Although, I've been subbing their monthly boxes for about 7 months now.  I'm very happy with this box.  Yes, I know the "value" is based on the brands but I love the brands and Id much rather have a Rachel Zoe ring (which is beautiful), a luxury bubble bath worth $36 and shopping tote worth $85 than a cheaper version of each from Target or wherever.  This is a present to myself and I want to be spoiled with gifts that I normally wouldn't buy because they are too expensive.  The $100 is well worth the money and the value of the box is more than 3 times that.  And honestly, if there is anything I wont or cant use (doubtful) then I will give it away as a gift.  I cant wait til I receive my box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 8, 2013)

> Hi, I've been on MUT for a while now but just lurk around spying on spoilers trying to find out what my boxes will consist of.Â  This is my first "special addition box" from Popsugar. Although, I've been subbing their monthly boxes for about 7 months now.Â  I'm very happy with this box.Â  Yes, I know the "value" is based on the brands but I love the brands and Id much rather have a Rachel Zoe ring (which is beautiful), a luxury bubble bath worth $36 andÂ shopping tote worth $85 than a cheaper version of each from Target or wherever.Â  This is a present to myself and I want to be spoiled with gifts that I normally wouldn't buy because they are too expensive.Â  The $100 is well worth the money and the value of the box is more than 3 times that.Â  And honestly, if there is anything I wont or cant use (doubtful) then I will give it away as a gift.Â  I cant wait til I receive my box!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah this is my birthday gift to myself and I'd much rather spoil myself with name brand items than target knock-offs. For me, that's the point of these special boxes - to treat yourself to some luxury goodies rather than the same old same old (at least, that's what it is for this college student  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## IffB (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe because I impulsively dropped a boat load of money on the annual sub for LMDB makeup and my first month was 2 creamy eye shadows that looked greasy and messy- and apparently they were formulated to look that way (!?!) - that I am thrilled that beloved Stila is coming my way....and I expect to be as smooth as a peach after exfoliating with that ridiculously priced product! Maybe I should start using last months bento box now that I will have an overpriced bag to carry it to work... For me, that is the treat on these boxes, having a chance to try the luxury brands against the real life stuff! Once is awhile I find a huge difference - Beautyblender is way better than the sponges sold at TJMaxx, for example - but most of the time I am really paying for the surprise itself! Plus, my family loves my leftovers... Bubble bath has my sister's name on it....


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 8, 2013)

Although I can totally appreciate where you ladies are coming from on name brand prices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2013)

Although I didn't get this one, a major reason I stick with my PS sub even though I might be able to put a cheaper box of comparable goodies together is that *I don't want to do that work*. I want someone else to pick these things out, pack it up, and send it to me. My mom always wanted a Christmas list from me, and I always dragged my feet and didn't give her one until what turned out to be her last Christmas. It was actually a bit of a letdown to get pretty much every single thing on my list instead of being surprised (at the time, we didn't know how sick she was, so this wasn't colored by knowing that bad things were coming). I'm a big fan of spoilers, but those are still surprise goodies when I read the spoilers since they're things I didn't know about before I spent the money.


----------



## MorganStrick (Sep 8, 2013)

I have quite a few "wanted" items from past months  boxes...there are items in this box that I want to trade for...message me if you want to see if you can help me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RiRi38 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

...about 2 minutes after I posted that...I looked.

#EPICFALL


But the box is a MAJOR WIN for me!!! Ahh so excited!!


I will have to try harder not to spoil the September box...but I have very little faith in myself now lmao.

I went spoiler free last month and when the box came, I didn't feel any more excited. I actually get more excited seeing what is in the box and then anxiously await my box and then enjoy it. This last month it could be because I'm allergic to apples, have no need for an apple dish and I work right down the street from my house so I have no need for Bentos? But either way, I don't think I'll go spoiler free again. Hopefully that makes you feel better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RiRi38* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I went spoiler free last month and when the box came, I didn't feel any more excited. I actually get more excited seeing what is in the box and then anxiously await my box and then enjoy it. This last month it could be because I'm allergic to apples, have no need for an apple dish and I work right down the street from my house so I have no need for Bentos? But either way, I don't think I'll go spoiler free again. Hopefully that makes you feel better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thanks, RiRi, it does!!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm glad I didn't partake...and also sad at the same time.   I love and would use all of those items with a fierceness.   However... I already own the big ticket items in brands/styles I have personally picked out (albeit a much lesser brand).... I kind of wish I could've updated some of my items.... but honestly, I'm ok with (and love) what I currently own.  So my $100 is happier in my bank account I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brainybeauty (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Although I didn't get this one, a major reason I stick with my PS sub even though I might be able to put a cheaper box of comparable goodies together is that *I don't want to do that work*. I want someone else to pick these things out, pack it up, and send it to me. 

This is exactly why I love PopSugar! I've always been a fan off surprises, and I love being introduced to new brands. While I thought the comparable list was a cool concept (and featured some great useful items), I wouldn't be quite as excited to see that box from Amazon appear on my doorstep as I am for my PopSugar boxes.


----------



## brainybeauty (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    Shopping Cart Items to buy now
Quantity
Price




 *Modadorn New Arrivals Spring &amp; fall Star Light Infinity Charcoal Scarf Women's fashion, clothing &amp; accessories*

$12.99
​ 

In Stock

Shipped from: Modadorn

Gift options not available (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*BUILT Neoprene Two Bottle Tote, Mini Dot, Navy *- Built NY, Inc

$13.24

You save:$4.75 ( 26%)
​





In Stock

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*Tree Hut Shea Sugar Body Scrub, Almond &amp; Honey, 18-Ounce Jars (Pack of 3) *- Tree Hut

$16.77

You save:$4.20 ( 20%)
​





Only 11 left in stock.

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*Olay Exfoliating Renewal Cleanser 6 Fl Oz *- Olay

$11.72

You save:$6.27 ( 35%)
​





In Stock

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*e.l.f. Baked Eyeshadow Palette, California, 6 Grams *- e.l.f.

$10.00
​





In Stock

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*Rite In The Rain Spiral Notebook - Journal #393 *- J.L. Darling

$11.09
​





Only 8 left in stock.

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*Sterling Silver Infinity Heart Knot Ring (Size 4 - 9) - Size 5*

$9.95

You save:$30.00 ( 75%)
​





In Stock

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*Walkers Shortbread Assorted Selection, 8.8-Ounce Gleneagles Golf Boxes (Pack of 2) *- Walkers Shortbread

$11.54

You save:$0.34 ( 3%)

Save 20% Coupon Clipped
​





In Stock

 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later




*Village Naturals Foaming Bath Oil &amp; Body Wash, Restless Nights 16 fl oz (473 ml) *- The Village Company

$6.95
​ 

In Stock






 This will be a gift (Learn more)


Delete  Â·  Save for later

Subtotal: $104.25
    Here's my effort to make a box on Amazon. Not that it says "fall" a whole lot, but it's only a slight bit more expensive and adds the following: a ring in silver that you can size; a 3-pack Honey Almond body scrub in addition to a bubble bath; a cute infinity scarf with stars on it; a cool rainproof field notebook instead of the fancier one; a butt-ton more butter cookies. I changed the CR shopper bag into an insulated wine tote because I feel like a lot of us have many of those shopper bags we don't use, but this would be nice for travel and sneaking in picnics before the weather turns. Anyway, that was fun! I might do this for popsugar bags in the future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope everyone who is getting the bag totally loves it! If you didn't get it, $100 still takes you pretty far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
PS, I'm kind of dying to try out the Honey Almond body scrub you have listed here...time to dig up the Amazon gift card I've been saving!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is exactly why I love PopSugar! I've always been a fan off surprises, and I love being introduced to new brands. While I thought the comparable list was a cool concept (and featured some great useful items), I wouldn't be quite as excited to see that box from Amazon appear on my doorstep as I am for my PopSugar boxes. 

^^^ agreed.  I do love the surpise and getting items I wouldn't have chosen for myself -- like the apple bowl from last month.  I was convinced I would never use it and NOW it's my favorite snack bowl.  You can find me almost every night sitting eating popcorn or trail mix out of it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## summergal80 (Sep 9, 2013)

New here but I have been following the PS threads since summer!  Love the excitement of these boxes. Just too addicting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For some reason my fall box still says processing and the FedEx site still only shows that it was initiated (which was last Wed!!) Wonder what gives....


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *summergal80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
...

For some reason my fall box still says processing and the FedEx site still only shows that it was initiated (which was last Wed!!) Wonder what gives....
Same here...no movement at all...and now with the spoilers out I am so impatient!


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here...no movement at all...and now with the spoilers out I am so impatient!

SAME!!!!  I'm so frustrated!  I want the box!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Same here. Boo!


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *summergal80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

For some reason my fall box still says processing and the FedEx site still only shows that it was initiated (which was last Wed!!) Wonder what gives....

Me three.... what is the hold up?! Wah! Gimme!


----------



## superhans (Sep 9, 2013)

First time post! Just wanted to point out that I think this is shipping via smartpost, which means Fed ex hauls it to USPS, and then USPS is responsible from shipping from there - would explain why the shipping updates stopped after only a few days, it is probably in USPS's hands now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Channydoll (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First time post! Just wanted to point out that I think this is shipping via smartpost, which means Fed ex hauls it to USPS, and then USPS is responsible from shipping from there - would explain why the shipping updates stopped after only a few days, it is probably in USPS's hands now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think the issue is on some people's box like mine fedex hasn't even received the box yet so it's unlikely to be in USPS hands yet. I had thought maybe they waited based on distance from the shipping location but since people always get there boxes well before me. I don't think the fact that I  live 12 hours a way factors into it.  Based on past experience I have had I won't receive my box until next week.. So I will try to be as patient as possible...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 9, 2013)

I think FedEx (like USPS) may not update everyday, so we might see updates on tracking tonight or tomorrow when all the scanning data downloads and get pushed up to the tracking site(s).

Mine is in the same boat as everyone else, left Cali but no update since Friday.


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First time post! Just wanted to point out that I think this is shipping via smartpost, which means Fed ex hauls it to USPS, and then USPS is responsible from shipping from there - would explain why the shipping updates stopped after only a few days, it is probably in USPS's hands now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Usually it would say when the transferred to USPS happened. In the past, fedex would still keep on updating even after USPS has the box, so I don't think this is the reason why there has been no updates to Fedex for a few days. Mine has been stuck in Sacramento, CA since Thursday, which is more progress than some of you ladies have posted, but since I'm in NY, it still has a long way to go.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 9, 2013)

> First time post! Just wanted to point out that I think this is shipping via smartpost, which means Fed ex hauls it to USPS, and then USPS is responsible from shipping from there - would explain why the shipping updates stopped after only a few days, it is probably in USPS's hands now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love your username! Best show ever!


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 9, 2013)

Mine has only been initiated.  I don't think PopSugar has dropped it off at FedEx yet.  The expected ship date was last Wednesday... but.... "shipment information was sent to FedEx" but it hasn't "Arrived at FedEx location"!  Typically it arrives, then goes to Sacramento, then makes its way to Chicago, then is transferred to the USPS, etc... But NOTHING...


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 9, 2013)

> Mine has only been initiated.Â  I don't think PopSugar has dropped it off at FedEx yet.Â  The expected ship date was last Wednesday... but.... "shipment information was sent to FedEx" but it hasn't "Arrived at FedEx location"!Â  Typically it arrives, then goes to Sacramento, then makes its way to Chicago, then is transferred to the USPS, etc... But NOTHING...


 You're not alone... Same Here!!!


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 9, 2013)

Fingers crossed all our boxes just show up in our mailboxes tomorrow!!!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 9, 2013)

Just checked FedEx tracking (even though they're suppose to give me email updates), it looks like my box arrived in CT at 7:25pm.  Finally, it's on the East Coast!


----------



## superhans (Sep 9, 2013)

yep, you guys are right - mine is in GA as of tonight! Thanks, I love Super Hans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kelsyannee (Sep 9, 2013)

If anyone isn't thrilled with their box and is interested in selling please message me! Wishing I would have ordered one!


----------



## jackieee (Sep 9, 2013)

I am so excited! I love pretty much everything in the box...nervous about the ring, since my ring size is an 8. The ring is fab though, and I really hope it ends up fitting! For some reason, my shipping isn't working. I've never had a problem tracking via reference number, and it keeps showing error for me on FedEx's website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully I'll have a surprise waiting for me tomorrow  on my doorstep when I get home from work!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think FedEx (like USPS) may not update everyday, so we might see updates on tracking tonight or tomorrow when all the scanning data downloads and get pushed up to the tracking site(s).

Mine is in the same boat as everyone else, left Cali but no update since Friday.  

Seriously, I get better shipping updates from USPS... And I thought FedEx and UPS were the superior shipping companies.


----------



## msladyday (Sep 9, 2013)

Mine left Sacramento on 9/5 and still no updates...  Then again, I received my first box a day before receiving a shipping notification.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Seriously, I get better shipping updates from USPS... And I thought FedEx and UPS were the superior shipping companies.  
Ha!  Not when they're shipping via SmartPost or SurePost (I think that's UPS's version).  Anyway my UPS driver told me they sometimes deliver sure post packages, but they're like last of the last in terms of priority, even after ground deliveries.  And they usually look at them like USPS's responsibility so, I take it no one is clamoring to add them to their routes and would much rather hand them off to USPS right away.  Air/Overnights are priority, of course.  I imagine FedEx SmartPost if the same...until it gets turned over to USPS.  So really we are better off getting them delivered by USPS.  But probably only slightly.  Each service certainly has it's disadvantages.

A little OT....but oddly enough UPS drivers could get in trouble for delivering a ground package before an air package, even if that means my driver has to stop in front of my building twice a day, once to deliver an overnight, then back again to deliver ground. 

I luck out because my driver will usually bring my ground items with his air shipments, so I usually get my Sample Society and Sephora orders lighting fast.  I just signed up for the Sephora Flash program.  Since they ship from Maryland, I literally placed an order Thursday afternoon last week and got it Friday morning.  Combined with free shipping for the flash program, it's saving me money by not having to drive the 25-30mins to my local Sephora. 

What's even funnier about SmartPost/SurePost is that FedEx and UPS fly USPS mail on their planes....seems it should get handed off to the USPS once it lands, but I think it continues through the FedEx SmartPost hubs THEN gets handed off to USPS once it gets to your delivering PO.  I'm sure the slowness is due SmartPost being the cheapest option for PS, or packages are prioritized below ground shipments. 

I don't even want to guess where DHL fall in the scale of shipping priority, but I'm sure it's six feet under the bottom layer of hell.


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine has only been initiated.  I don't think PopSugar has dropped it off at FedEx yet.  The expected ship date was last Wednesday... but.... "shipment information was sent to FedEx" but it hasn't "Arrived at FedEx location"!  Typically it arrives, then goes to Sacramento, then makes its way to Chicago, then is transferred to the USPS, etc... But NOTHING...

Same here! I'm all the way in Iowa, so maybe our boxes are hanging out together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 10, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in! I'm so excited, but I too am confused about shipping info. I have been trying make this my first spoiler free box, and see how that changes my experience , so far it just make me terribly miss makeup talk!!!! Anyhow, can't wait, but mine is like it has been submitted for shipping now for oh 9 days.... Aghh


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 10, 2013)

My box has been in transit in Sacramento since Thursday. I'm getting frustrated :worship:


----------



## brainybeauty (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box has been in transit in Sacramento since Thursday. I'm getting frustrated






Same here 



 and since my box has to make it all the way to NY, I have no hope of seeing it by the end of this week.


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box has been in transit in Sacramento since Thursday. I'm getting frustrated





Same here 



 and since my box has to make it all the way to NY, I have no hope of seeing it by the end of this week.


Back when the regular boxes all shipped from California this was the norm. It looks like it's stuck in Sacramento FOREVER and then BAM! It's at your door! It always took exactly 7 days from initiation to my apartment (in NYC). Mine still shows Sacramento since Thursday as well, but since it was initiated last Wednesday I'm guessing it comes tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## brainybeauty (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Back when the regular boxes all shipped from California this was the norm. It looks like it's stuck in Sacramento FOREVER and then BAM! It's at your door! It always took exactly 7 days from initiation to my apartment (in NYC). Mine still shows Sacramento since Thursday as well, but since it was initiated last Wednesday I'm guessing it comes tomorrow or Thursday. 





That is great to know...you've given me hope! Haha


----------



## MollyI (Sep 10, 2013)

I can't wait to find out if there are any variations on any of the items! Excited and impatient either way.


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 10, 2013)

My tracking just got updated. Its in Keasbey, NJ


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking just got updated. Its in Keasbey, NJ

Me too me too! That usually means it's coming tomorrow!!

Shocked nobody else has gotten theirs yet.... dying to see variations!


----------



## msladyday (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* 


  My tracking just got updated. Its in Keasbey, NJ

Me too me too! That usually means it's coming tomorrow!!

Shocked nobody else has gotten theirs yet.... dying to see variations!

Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Mine as well!  It landed in CT...just a hop skip and a jump to Boston.


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 10, 2013)

> My tracking just got updated. Its in Keasbey, NJ


 mine too, I hope to get it tomorrow or Thursday. I live at the jersey shore so it won't be long till I get my box. I'm going to hug it, kiss it and maybe make a candle light dinner. I've never stalked something so much in my life I might as well treat it nice lol :lovelovee:


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 10, 2013)

Still no updates for me. :'( Still initiated in Gilroy, CA from 9/04.


----------



## luvmymac (Sep 10, 2013)

Mine just updated to my state. I hope I get it tomorrow!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 10, 2013)

> Still no updates for me. :'( Still initiated in Gilroy, CA from 9/04.


 Mines in Gilroy still since Wednesday. I'm just in SF!!! So close, yet so far away!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 10, 2013)

So my box went from Connecticut this morning to Massachusetts this afternoon.  It's only 4 hours away from me - great right?  According to FedEx notifications, it arrived at a SmartPost facility in Mass and they expect delivery in 4 DAYS.  It's been wrong before, but gahhhhh....


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 10, 2013)

Somebody else got theirs!! 

http://web.stagram.com/p/541646533802326168_23506789


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 10, 2013)

sweeeeeet!!i'm liking the ring more from that pic.i wish it was at least gold plated tho.it'll be cute while it lasts!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 10, 2013)

http://web.stagram.com/p/542210669712212425_1912015

I spy a bag of different color!


----------



## superhans (Sep 10, 2013)

mine just showed up in Atlanta today, the city I live in, but expected delivery date is Friday - I guess this is where USPS kicks in. hopefully faster than that though.


----------



## tanyamib (Sep 10, 2013)

mine is still info sent to fedex only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://web.stagram.com/p/542210669712212425_1912015

I spy a bag of different color!

this EXCITES me.

now I'm all pins and needles dying to find out what color I get. eeeeeeekkkkk!!!

#bestpurchaseever


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 11, 2013)

I live in Atlanta as well! When my package arrives in Atlanta, it normally takes an additional four days to reach me. I don't understand it!


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 11, 2013)

I found the first unboxing video. See the spolier link



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0uCi0cI55A

The bag is huge and so is the bubble bath


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I love seeing other people open theirs;-)


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still no updates for me. :'( Still initiated in Gilroy, CA from 9/04.

Me too!  My regular September box is on the move from NY but the Fall Style box is just initiated....


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me too!  My regular September box is on the move from NY but the Fall Style box is just initiated....
Me three - my regular box is on the move but my Fall box is still just initiated. So annoying!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine is still at initiated.... So hard to not peek when it's been teasing me like this!


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 11, 2013)

Finally got an estimated ship date. My box is scheduled to arrive on Saturday!!!


----------



## xoxcel6 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm in Boston and I got my box today...2 days early!  Love everything in it and cant wait for the next one!  I may even order 2 and gift out some or all of the items in the 2nd box for X-mas.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone in CA received their box or shipping update on either this box or the September box? I'm feeling so left out!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone in CA received their box or shipping update on either this box or the September box? I'm feeling so left out!

Our boxes must be hanging out in Gilroy together. I have been initiated since 9/4 with no updates and am in So Cal...and I cannot even track by reference for my September box....misery loves company right...


----------



## Channydoll (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone in CA received their box or shipping update on either this box or the September box? I'm feeling so left out!

I am in NE Oregon and my box is still initiated in Gilroy, CA from 9/04. So Maybe they feel that Oregon and California can wait a week or two before they give the boxes to FedEx  I really think they need to take to their FedEx rep about how long it will realistically take a box to go from their shipping location to the destination. 




 I just don't understand their shipping schedule....


----------



## christinef (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm in Colorado and having the same problem. Still initiated for fall and no shipping notice for the September box. They must not like us west people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad I'm not alone though. Crossing my fingers it will be at my doorstep when I get home from work!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 11, 2013)

There has been no movement on my box since last Thursday.  Tracking still shows it hanging out in California &amp; I'm almost as east coast as you can get.


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm getting my fall box tomorrow, FiNALLY, GOSH ! Some of you ladies say you haven't gotten any updates since 9/04, I really don't know how you do it. I would be in a looney bin by now. My other box hasn't been initiated yet but I'm hopeful FedEx will pick it up today so I can get it by Saturday and I won't be tempted to look at any spoilers like I did with the fall box. Yep, nothing but hopeful wishing.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 11, 2013)

You know I would feel better if popsugar tolde they do this with shipping on purpose to keep it exciting (ok frustrating), but at least there would be rationale.


----------



## RRNY (Sep 11, 2013)

Is it bad that I want to sell my box? Not interested in any of the items.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 11, 2013)

After 5 days of leaving CA... it's finally in Hagerstown, MD. So I'm thinking it will be in my area tomorrow. Woot!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After 5 days of leaving CA... it's finally in Hagerstown, MD. So I'm thinking it will be in my area tomorrow. Woot!

Nice, mine too, it usually goes to WV then a day to transit to Norfolk, then out for delivery.  I hope to have it by Saturday.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 11, 2013)

I feel slightly better that I'm not alone. :icon_conf If i don't get some sort of notification update soon I'm going to loose it! Haha! I bet it will just show up, though in the past I've aways gotten tracking prior to receiving and had packages delivered no later than the 11th, usually earlier. Just show up already!


----------



## SonyaB (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found the first unboxing video. See the spolier link



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0uCi0cI55A

The bag is huge and so is the bubble bath


 
I am so sad, I would have used everything in the box.  Darn bathroom remodels, taking up all my monies.  Can't wait to see everyone's photos of their bag variations.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found the first unboxing video. See the spolier link



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0uCi0cI55A

The bag is huge and so is the bubble bath


 
I am so sad, I would have used everything in the box.  Darn bathroom remodels, taking up all my monies.  Can't wait to see everyone's photos of their bag variations.


I know...I was hoping to purchase a box from someone and a lovely lady offered hers and not 15 minutes before I got the message, my 16 year old fell down the stairs and ended up in the hospital getting xrays on both ankles. Fortunately it's a mild sprain on one foot and a pretty nasty sprain on the other one. All my fun monies are going to co-pays this month, so I had to say no.  But, I seriously LOVE everything in this box!


----------



## SonyaB (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know...I was hoping to purchase a box from a lovely lady who offered hers and not 15 minutes before I got the message, my 16 year old fell down the stairs and ended up in the hospital getting xrays on both ankles. Fortunately it's a mild sprain on one foot and a pretty nasty sprain on the other one. All my fun monies are going to co-pays this month. But, I seriously LOVE everything in this box!

Oh my, I am so sorry to hear about your daughter.  I am glad that they are just sprains. I pray for your daughters speedy recovery.  Medical bills truly suck.  I guess my only saving grace out of my woes, is that I have a shiny new bathroom and we didn't go over budge, we actual came in under.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 11, 2013)

I couldn't take it, still at initiated!  So- I am no longer spoiler free...  I found it very enjoyable to watch the video and see the spoilers. 

I'm not so sure about the shopping bag, but there is always trade right?


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay, if my box doesn't start moving from Gilroy, CA (not that it has even been picked up yet --- it only says the shipping info has been received) I am going to LOSE IT. It's been a week since I started stalking that damn reference number and nothing! At least I know I'm not alone...

But really...WHAT TO DO? I CAN'T GO ON LIKE THIS!!

I can't help but think it's 





      Especially when every day that goes by I feel more like  





               



Why, Popsugar, whyyy???


----------



## jrenee (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know...I was hoping to purchase a box from someone and a lovely lady offered hers and not 15 minutes before I got the message, my 16 year old fell down the stairs and ended up in the hospital getting xrays on both ankles. Fortunately it's a mild sprain on one foot and a pretty nasty sprain on the other one. All my fun monies are going to co-pays this month, so I had to say no.  But, I seriously LOVE everything in this box!

Oh no!  I hope your daughter gets better soon!  :-/


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 12, 2013)

> :SHOCKED: Okay, if my box doesn't start moving from Gilroy, CA (not that it has even been picked up yet --- it only says the shipping info has been received) I am going to LOSE IT. It's been a week since I startedÂ stalking that damn reference number and nothing! At least I know I'm not alone... But really...WHAT TO DO? I CAN'T GO ON LIKE THIS!! I can't help but think it'sÂ :bs: Â Â  Â  Â  Â  Especially whenÂ every day that goes by I feel more like Â :eusa_wall: Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â :whipping: Why,Â Popsugar, whyyy???


 Hahaha!! Exactly.


----------



## chocolatte (Sep 12, 2013)

> :SHOCKED: Okay, if my box doesn't start moving from Gilroy, CA (not that it has even been picked up yet --- it only says the shipping info has been received) I am going to LOSE IT. It's been a week since I startedÂ stalking that damn reference number and nothing! At least I know I'm not alone... But really...WHAT TO DO? I CAN'T GO ON LIKE THIS!! I can't help but think it'sÂ :bs: Â Â  Â  Â  Â  Especially whenÂ every day that goes by I feel more like Â :eusa_wall: Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â :whipping: Why,Â Popsugar, whyyy???


 THIS!!! Yes the exact same thing is happening to me!! Glad to be in misery with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PsyDivaES (Sep 12, 2013)

> :SHOCKED: Okay, if my box doesn't start moving from Gilroy, CA (not that it has even been picked up yet --- it only says the shipping info has been received) I am going to LOSE IT. It's been a week since I startedÂ stalking that damn reference number and nothing! At least I know I'm not alone... But really...WHAT TO DO? I CAN'T GO ON LIKE THIS!! I can't help but think it'sÂ :bs: Â Â  Â  Â  Â  Especially whenÂ every day that goes by I feel more like Â :eusa_wall: Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â :whipping: Why,Â Popsugar, whyyy???


 ^^^ This! I'm an 8 hour drive from Gilroy. Get the darn package moving already ðŸ˜¶


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice, mine too, it usually goes to WV then a day to transit to Norfolk, then out for delivery.  I hope to have it by Saturday.

Darn it! My box must be chilling with yours because it's in WV now. So I'm guessing it will take a day to get to my PO and then go out for delivery the day after?


----------



## missemiee (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *christinef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in Colorado and having the same problem. Still initiated for fall and no shipping notice for the September box. They must not like us west people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad I'm not alone though. Crossing my fingers it will be at my doorstep when I get home from work!

I'm in Colorado too and I'm experiencing all of the same. My Fall box is just chillin in Gilroy, CA with no movement since September 4th and nothing happening with September yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 12, 2013)

Just a quick reminder, any buying/selling/trading must occur in the b/s/t area. If you are new, you need to be a member for at least 5 days and 15 forum posts before you can access the b/s/t area. This is for everyone's safe trading! Thanks!


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm suffering too! In gilroy since 9/04. I'm near Seattle so it's a 13 hour drive. It looks amazing. Everyday I hope it will magically appear.


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 12, 2013)

My ipsy looks super good this month too so september really could be the best month ever.


----------



## RiRi38 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juliesarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My ipsy looks super good this month too so september really could be the best month ever.

My ipsy looks awesome too! Love it! And my shipping for this box finally updated and it's an hour away with expected delivery for Saturday! Now if my Sept box would just ship... LOL


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Darn it! My box must be chilling with yours because it's in WV now. So I'm guessing it will take a day to get to my PO and then go out for delivery the day after? 

Yep, that's about how mine works for me.  

When PS ships from CA it magically appears in MD after many days, then trots over to WV (another SP hub), then a day in transit to Norfolk, then to my PO THEN out for delivery (sometimes arriving at my PO and delivery day are the same, depends when the delivering PO gets FedEx (mine gets them at like 5 am usually).  My ETA is Saturday, sometimes I get lucky and get it a day early, but that's only if it moved out of WV last night/early this morning and is on it's way to Norfolk today and arrives at my PO tomorrow morning.


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juliesarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm suffering too! In gilroy since 9/04. I'm near Seattle so it's a 13 hour drive. It looks amazing. Everyday I hope it will magically appear.

Same here! I just had a delivery from Hautelook show up out of the blue today (which has been more or less in the same "Shipping Label Has Been Created" state since last week) so I'm holding my breath that the same thing could be happening with my Fall Box...except for the fact that PS is Fedex and Hautelook was UPS


----------



## ldoctor (Sep 12, 2013)

Here is what I don't understand how to go from being in Ohio where I live back to PA?  Smartpost is by far the worst I have ever seen.  Like I said I would gladly pay a few more dollars to have a decent transit time..

Date/Time Activity   Location  - 
  9/12/2013  -  Thursday
9:58 am Arrived at FedEx location   FEDEX SMARTPOST CLINTON, PA 12:37 am Departed FedEx location   FEDEX SMARTPOST GROVE CITY, OH  - 
  9/11/2013  -  Wednesday
10:04 pm Arrived at FedEx location   FEDEX SMARTPOST GROVE CITY, OH 3:44 am Departed FedEx location   GROVE CITY, OH  - 
  9/10/2013  -  Tuesday
3:23 pm Arrived at FedEx location   GROVE CITY, OH  - 
  9/06/2013  -  Friday


----------



## McMacy (Sep 12, 2013)

Ahhhh my boyfriend just texted me and said my popsugar box arrived!! I'll post a pic when I get back to my house!!


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 12, 2013)

Got my box in Atlanta! A day earlier than expected. Woot Woot!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 12, 2013)

> Got my box in Atlanta! A day earlier than expected. Woot Woot!! :11:





> Ahhhh my boyfriend just texted me and said my popsugar box arrived!! I'll post a pic when I get back to my house!!


 :clap yay!! Maybe all of ours will magically show up this week!


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 12, 2013)

This was my box, http://instagram.com/p/eKqurjqNKT/#

Had we seen a bag this color yet?!


----------



## McMacy (Sep 12, 2013)

I love your bag!


----------



## christinef (Sep 12, 2013)

I LOVE that! Hope I get that design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 12, 2013)

So about those cookies... or whatever they are. I gave one to my boyfriend to try first, and he spit it out. He thought I had given him a dog treat


----------



## xoxcel6 (Sep 12, 2013)

The cookies are horrible.  I spit it out and threw the package away.  Soooo not what I expected.  BUT Im very happy with everything else.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 12, 2013)

Ahh! Now I am scared to try them...haha


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So about those cookies... or whatever they are. I gave one to my boyfriend to try first, and he spit it out. He thought I had given him a dog treat 





I was afraid of that when I read/saw the "flavors" I might leave them out of the counter at work as a "free to a good home" item.


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh! Now I am scared to try them...haha

Try with caution! I may give some to my dog as a treat... if he will even eat them


----------



## McMacy (Sep 12, 2013)

.


----------



## McMacy (Sep 12, 2013)

Received:

Stila Luxe Eyeshadow Palette
Goldfaden MD Doctor's Scrub Ruby Crystal Microderm Exfoliator
Beurre et Sel Rosemary Parmesan Cookies
Rachel Zoe Gold Knot Ring
Cynthia Vincent Shopper Bag ( I love the color I received!!)
Library of Flowers bubble bath in "The Forest" scent; I actually really like the scent
and Christian Lacroix notebook ( I am obsessed with the design!)
Ok here you go!!


----------



## McMacy (Sep 12, 2013)

Here is a more close up of the bag, outside of the palette and the back of the notebook I received:


----------



## McMacy (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually liked them. They're like an herb-y shortbread w/ nuts. I think they would be really good with an Alouette cheese spread or another similar creamy cheese spread on them


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 12, 2013)

Your bag is my favorite pattern so far! I really hope I get the same one! Can you tell us if the snake pattern is silk screened on or if it is a fabric overlay? I can imagine it eventually wearing off if it is just printed on....thanks!


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *McMacy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually liked them. They're like an herb-y shortbread w/ nuts. I think they would be really good with an Alouette cheese spread or another similar creamy cheese spread on them

I'm glad you like them! If you'd like more you can have mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## McMacy (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe you could use them for a quiche crust haha


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *McMacy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a more close up of the bag, outside of the palette and the back of the notebook I received:






omfgggg I LOVEEEEE your bag!!! I want that one!!!! **crosses fingers**


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 12, 2013)

@amdoer yours is my FAVORITE BAG. omg fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine and my sisters were both initiated last Wednesday but still doesn't appear to have been picked up.  I keep checking fedex obsessively... I want to see what variation I got....


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 12, 2013)

I emailed popsugar and asked about the shipping bc I'm still in initiated and they said they haven't mailed it yet?!?!? Thanks for reaching out! Your Fall Style box is currently being packaged to perfection and should be shipping out within the next few days. Once it is, you will receive an email with your tracking information and we hope you enjoy it! Cheers, POPSUGAR Support


----------



## countryqueen (Sep 12, 2013)

Just curious, I read on another blog that some people are selling their Fall Style boxes...I'm a new member so I can't do it for 3 days anyways, but I was wondering where this is at? I looked on the subscription box swap but all I really found were wishlists...?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I'm dying over how cool this box is!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 12, 2013)

This frustrates me because every month I get an email that says this...

"We are thrilled to let you know that this month's POPSUGAR Must Have box will be arriving soon. Keep an eye out for a shipment in the coming days, *if you have not received it already*!"

So clearly they send the monthly boxes out way before we get shipping notification, I would think the special edition boxes would be the same.


----------



## PsyDivaES (Sep 12, 2013)

> I emailed popsugar and asked about the shipping bc I'm still in initiated and they said they haven't mailed it yet?!?!? Thanks for reaching out! Your Fall Style box is currently being packaged to perfection and should be shipping out within the next few days. Once it is, you will receive an email with your tracking information and we hope you enjoy it! Cheers, POPSUGAR Support


 WHAT?!? Well at least that explains why they're not updating from initiated in the system. This is my first PopSugar experience, not pleased with the shipping practices, but LOVE the box. What's a girl to do? ðŸ˜¶


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juliesarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@amdoer yours is my FAVORITE BAG. omg fingers and toes crossed.

I hope you get that one as well then! I'm glad I got it, it's definitely my favorite out of the ones I have seen. And it's HUGE


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



my bag

.  I'm actually excited about it.  It's a lovely color and the print mimic's a snakeskin look.  Picking up my other box tomorrow.


----------



## greenflipflops (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm very disappointed by this box, so I will be selling it to anyone who wants it. I just don't think it's worth it to me. The "Fall Style" theme really had me excited, but I don't find that anything in this box really reminds me of fall style.


----------



## greenflipflops (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't actually got the box yet, by the way. Just giving any interested buyers an advance notice.


----------



## greenflipflops (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like I wrote too soon! I just found the box on my doorstep, lol. What a heavy box!


----------



## countryqueen (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm very disappointed by this box, so I will be selling it to anyone who wants it. I just don't think it's worth it to me. The "Fall Style" theme really had me excited, but I don't find that anything in this box really reminds me of fall style. 

Really...Are you selling it all together or separately? I might be interested, depending on the price.


----------



## RRNY (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree with above poster, this box is not "fall" themed at all to me. I want to sell my box as well.


----------



## IffB (Sep 12, 2013)

My box was showing as processing this morning, then...POOF! It is here! Everything is lovely quality and high value. Fall Must Have? Not exactly, but I am ok with it, lovely gifts or will be used later.


----------



## IffB (Sep 12, 2013)

> My box was showing as processing this morning, then...POOF! It is here! Everything is lovely quality and high value. Fall Must Have? Not exactly, but I am ok with it, lovely gifts or will be used later.


 And I was equally pleased with the $10 Birchbox with this green polish that was delivered the same time....


----------



## superhans (Sep 12, 2013)

Box arrived! I personally nommed the cookies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## greenflipflops (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *countryqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Really...Are you selling it all together or separately? I might be interested, depending on the price.

I was planning on selling it all together, for the same price I paid. (about $109 after sales tax).


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 12, 2013)

All the bags are different! So many options!!! I want the ikat striped print (amdoer) and the first notebook we ever saw. But because I live in this tiny mountain town and everything takes foreverrrrr (even though im only 50m from seattle)I'll probably have to wait until October. Sigh.


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 12, 2013)

i google image searched and look at this one.  swoon.  (i haven't seen it in a box, but it exists)

http://www.lyst.com/bags/twelfth-street-by-cynthia-vincent-shopper-in-watercolor-border-white-10/'&gt;http://www.lyst.com/bags/twelfth-street-by-cynthia-vincent-shopper-in-watercolor-border-white-10/

http://www.lyst.com/bags/twelfth-street-by-cynthia-vincent-shopper-in-watercolor-border-white-10/


----------



## trin0183 (Sep 13, 2013)

> Here's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.  I'm actually excited about it.  It's a lovely color and the print mimic's a snakeskin look.  Picking up my other box tomorrow.





What's your other box?? September pop sugar?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shabs (Sep 13, 2013)

Cant wait to see what bag I receive! Box is still sitting in gilroy,ca.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 13, 2013)

> i google image searched and look at this one. Â swoon. Â (i haven't seen it in a box, but it exists) http://www.lyst.com/bags/twelfth-street-by-cynthia-vincent-shopper-in-watercolor-border-white-10/ http://www.lyst.com/bags/twelfth-street-by-cynthia-vincent-shopper-in-watercolor-border-white-10/


 Gah! I LOVE that bag!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 13, 2013)

It makes no sense that my fall box has not been shipped but that my normal PS box is on its way. My guess if that they ran out of an item - maybe something was defective, etc- &amp; their waiting for replacements.


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 13, 2013)

Eeee!! I got my box last night!! Got the bag in the same black snake print as mishmish - it's pretty! And textured! And HUGE!





Sorry, not the best photo of the bag.... I was actually taking a picture of my scarf to send to my mom lol, but this kind of shows how enormous the bag is!
I actually really liked the "cookies" ...as long as you don't bite into it expecting a cookie lol, more like a soft savory shortbread.. yummm!

The ring is SO pretty, but too big for all my fingers, even my thumb... plus I'm pretty sure I'm allergic to it, so if anyone is interested in some sort of trade PM me (same goes for the bubble bath - it smells divine, but my skin is so sensitive I can't use stuff like that!) 





The scrub is awesome.. my face feels like a baby today! Eyeliner in the Stila pallet is extra amazing too!!

What else was there?? Oh - the notebook! I think notebooks are boring and never use them... so yeah, not for me, but it's still very pretty for people who are into taking notes!

All in all I liked the box... was it worth $100 to me? Not really. Will I buy the next one anyway? Probably!


----------



## ginmorel (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eeee!! I got my box last night!! Got the bag in the same black snake print as mishmish - it's pretty! And textured! And HUGE!





Sorry, not the best photo of the bag.... I was actually taking a picture of my scarf to send to my mom lol, but this kind of shows how enormous the bag is!
I actually really liked the "cookies" ...as long as you don't bite into it expecting a cookie lol, more like a soft savory shortbread.. yummm!

The ring is SO pretty, but too big for all my fingers, even my thumb... plus I'm pretty sure I'm allergic to it, so if anyone is interested in some sort of trade PM me (same goes for the bubble bath - it smells divine, but my skin is so sensitive I can't use stuff like that!) 





The scrub is awesome.. my face feels like a baby today! Eyeliner in the Stila pallet is extra amazing too!!

What else was there?? Oh - the notebook! I think notebooks are boring and never use them... so yeah, not for me, but it's still very pretty for people who are into taking notes!

All in all I liked the box... was it worth $100 to me? Not really. Will I buy the next one anyway? Probably!

I'm so upset I didn't get the fall box



 I want that bag soooo bad.





Enjoy your boxes ladies!


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 13, 2013)

Ladies who have received their boxes - did your tracking ever update?


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies who have received their boxes - did your tracking ever update?

It did on FedEx, but not on Popsugar's website. Mine arrived a day earlier than it's estimated delivery date, and never actually said it was on the truck for delivery.


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It did on FedEx, but not on Popsugar's website. Mine arrived a day earlier than it's estimated delivery date, and never actually said it was on the truck for delivery. 

Okay.  Mine is still showing that it's sitting in CA, but I like to pretend that it's really moving and tracking just isn't updating........


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 13, 2013)

That's what I was wondering too. So if we're still initiated, it probably isn't shipped. Sad. My ipsy isn't on it's way either. Maybe I should just pretend they're October boxes and if they come early hooray!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trin0183* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What's your other box?? September pop sugar?






No, I ordered 2 Special boxes.  Turns out that both bags are the same.


----------



## notsousual (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm a whole 4 hours from Gilroy. I wouldn't mind going to pick it up at this point. LOL


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies who have received their boxes - did your tracking ever update?

Yes, my tracking updated and also shows as delivered now.  Hope that helps.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It did on FedEx, but not on Popsugar's website. Mine arrived a day earlier than it's estimated delivery date, and never actually said it was on the truck for delivery. 

Same


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juliesarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's what I was wondering too. So if we're still initiated, it probably isn't shipped. Sad. My ipsy isn't on it's way either. Maybe I should just pretend they're October boxes and if they come early hooray!

Boo for us!!!


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yep, my box is stuck in the pergutory that is gilroy as well. Boo hiss!!!


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 13, 2013)

Lame lame LAME!! I was living in fantasy land as well, hoping that for whatever reason the package was on the move even though it still resides in the hell that is Gilroy, CA (no offense, but I'm pretty sure that is what's there). Ughhhhh this is so frustrating because I'm impatient!!!


----------



## Trae (Sep 13, 2013)

I was hoping this box would include a bit more fall style but overall is alright.


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juliesarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's what I was wondering too. So if we're still initiated, it probably isn't shipped. Sad. My ipsy isn't on it's way either. Maybe I should just pretend they're October boxes and if they come early hooray!

My ipsy never said it was even tracking, and it was delivered today! I have hope that you'll get yours soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2013)

Got my box today I love the tote its black and other colors kind or a ikat print. I don't wear eye shadow so the stilla shadow I wont use. I like the ring I was surprised it fit my finger but its a cute ring and I will wear it. See nothing related to fall in the box so I was disappointed I also am not sure  the box was worth it for me. Somehow I like the  value on the monthly box better. Oh well its still so much fun getting a box of gifts so nicely wrapped.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 13, 2013)

Got my box:





Thrilled that my shopper is mostly black.  It's the color I would've picked for myself. 

My ring fits my middle finger perfectly.  I love it.

The cookies are actually savory and not sweet, they're not that bad.  They're like a shortbread. 

The bubble bath is HUGE.  I'm not a big bubble bath person, so I'm wondering if this can be used as shower gel.  It's very floral scented. 

The makeup is very very pretty.  I'm almost considering saving it as an xmas gift for a friend. 

I love the scrub, and the notebook is cute, but not sure I'll get a ton of use out of it.  I might gift it as well. 

PopSugar knocked it out of the park again.  It doesn't scream fall, but it's still an amazing box.  On par with the lux box from last winter.


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My ipsy never said it was even tracking, and it was delivered today! I have hope that you'll get yours soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

awwww, thanks!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Sep 13, 2013)

I tried to go spoiler free until my box arrived (if you don't count the item they previewed that made me buy it in the first place...) but here is what came today



Spoiler







  Liked the ring.  Loved the stila palette.  I saw a few notebooks that I thought may be cuter, but mostly I am underwhelmed by the bag.  A - It's silk.  It rains here a lot in the fall so I can't see how this will stay nice.  B - It's the one in the picture on the card and everyone I have seen on Instagram etc. got a way cuter pattern than this one.  The cookies intrigue me but I'd need more than a few cocktails to justify 67 cents a cookie!



I'm a little let down, but this was my first LE box so I was expecting miracles maybe...


----------



## brainybeauty (Sep 13, 2013)

My box arrived today, too! I'm really happy with it. The cookies, which I was expecting to hate, we're actually pretty addictive to me! They're different--like others have said, very savory. I received a bag that has a navy/black print. To be perfectly honest, it's not my favorite, especially compared to some of the designs I've seen here. But it is definitely functional. The bath and beauty products will be fun to try, and the notebook is cute. Based on this, I can see myself ordering more luxury boxes in the future!


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 13, 2013)

O.M.G. It finally moved!!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 13, 2013)

LOL! Mine too!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 13, 2013)

Me three ..... It's about time!! Even though I was secretly hoping it would just arrive...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 13, 2013)

IT'S ABOUT TIME!


----------



## Shauna825 (Sep 13, 2013)

Grrrrr! Mine was just picked up today after being initiated on the 4th.  Can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 13, 2013)

> Grrrrr! Mine was just picked up today afterÂ being initiated on the 4th. Â Can't wait until it gets here!


 Love you name... I've never met another Shauna that spells it our way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## McMacy (Sep 13, 2013)

Has anyone else used the Goldfaden scrub? I used it tonight and my skin looks fantastic. Definitely a fan! Not a fan of the $75 pricetag when I run out though


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm trying very hard not to look at spoilers... It's killing me!!! I just did a quick little glance through the thread to give myself a peek without actually looking at pictures. I have not received a shipping notice and I'm dying that others have gotten theirs already! I actually had hoped I would have forgotten about it so I could be really surprised when it arrived! Like I could have forgotten haha


----------



## BexDev (Sep 13, 2013)

I received my box today!  I love it all!!  I agree with others in that I don't get any type of fall theme from it, but I will certainly use everything in this box.  I'm also a total bag hoarder, so I'm completely in love with the bag I received (I got the water-color-ish looking and black one that was mentioned earlier in the thread!  The pattern is sideways across the bag compared to the picture but it's still just as beautiful!)  This was my first LE box...I'm still not completely thrilled with the $100 price tag, but since I like everything so much, I'll definitely be ordering the next one.


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Me three ..... It's about time!! Even though I was secretly hoping it would just arrive...




LOL! That is what I was hoping for as well. They must have has some fulfillment issues.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 13, 2013)

FINALLY! My box is in transit! No ETA but at least it's moving!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying very hard not to look at spoilers... It's killing me!!! I just did a quick little glance through the thread to give myself a peek without actually looking at pictures. I have not received a shipping notice and I'm dying that others have gotten theirs already! I actually had hoped I would have forgotten about it so I could be really surprised when it arrived! Like I could have forgotten haha

HI! I remember you! I don't think I've seen you on any threads lately, how are you?

I always have to peek at spoilers. I have no self control lol


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL! That is what I was hoping for as well. They must have has some fulfillment issues.


They... MUST HAVE. Haha (I had too much sugar, sorry)


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
HI! I remember you! I don't think I've seen you on any threads lately, how are you?

I always have to peek at spoilers. I have no self control lol
Awww, how sweet that you remember me! I remember you and all your silly awesome posts that had me cracking up late at night!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I had a baby in December and just don't have any time to come obsess here anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have posted maybe half a dozen times since my little girl was born, and I have not been reading up at all on the subscription boxes! I miss MUT!


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

They... MUST HAVE. Haha (I had too much sugar, sorry)

Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww, how sweet that you remember me! I remember you and all your silly awesome posts that had me cracking up late at night!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I had a baby in December and just don't have any time to come obsess here anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have posted maybe half a dozen times since my little girl was born, and I have not been reading up at all on the subscription boxes! I miss MUT!

AHHHHH!!! SO CUTE! So many people are having babies lately! My nephew is due on the 16th, my two college friends had babies in July and August and I have another friend due on the 28th.... MEANWHILE my body is punishing me every month because I forgot to get pregnant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is she walking now? Saying some words??? I bet you're having tons of fun chasing her around the house and making sure she doesn't fall on things with her face! I still have a scar on my forehead when I ran into a wall when I was 1 yr old. I call it my Harry Potter scar~

I hope I get my box tomorrow~


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
AHHHHH!!! SO CUTE! So many people are having babies lately! My nephew is due on the 16th, my two college friends had babies in July and August and I have another friend due on the 28th.... MEANWHILE my body is punishing me every month because I forgot to get pregnant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is she walking now? Saying some words??? I bet you're having tons of fun chasing her around the house and making sure she doesn't fall on things with her face! I still have a scar on my forehead when I ran into a wall when I was 1 yr old. I call it my Harry Potter scar~

I hope I get my box tomorrow~

You are hilarious! She is "cruising" (walking while holding on to furniture or walls) and she does fall a lot, but so far no scars! I did drop a box on her face when she was about two weeks old, because I'm a moron. She survived without a scar there, too. Whew. She says "mama" and a lot of sounds, but I don't think she knows what she is saying yet. She definitely _understands_ some words, though. She has five teeth and turned 9 months old last week. I had NO IDEA how much my world would change. I no longer have as much interest in the make-up sub boxes, because I don't have time to think about trying new makeup ideas. I'm all about Hammock Pack and PopSugar now, which is why I caved and bought this stupid awesome LE box! It's like having a personal shopper, kind of. I don't have a clue what has become fashionable in the last year, but I did finally learn how to effectively use dry shampoo!

Congratulations to your friends and family with the baby boom!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sub to Citrus Lane, by the way... would make a great gift! I love it! (better than Bluum in my opinion)


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You are hilarious! She is "cruising" (walking while holding on to furniture or walls) and she does fall a lot, but so far no scars!* I did drop a box on her face when she was about two weeks old, because I'm a moron. *She survived without a scar there, too. Whew. She says "mama" and a lot of sounds, but I don't think she knows what she is saying yet. She definitely _understands_ some words, though. She has five teeth and turned 9 months old last week. I had NO IDEA how much my world would change. I no longer have as much interest in the make-up sub boxes, because I don't have time to think about trying new makeup ideas. I'm all about Hammock Pack and PopSugar now, which is why I caved and bought this stupid awesome LE box! It's like having a personal shopper, kind of. I don't have a clue what has become fashionable in the last year, but I did finally learn how to effectively use dry shampoo!

Congratulations to your friends and family with the baby boom!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sub to Citrus Lane, by the way... would make a great gift! I love it! (better than Bluum in my opinion)
LOL well I pushed my infant sister off the bed. And she turned out... well lets just say all her limbs work... she's just a little wonky (but this may be a biased opinion since we are... reluctant siblings lol). And in my defense I was like 2 years old and I don't remember it. 

My God baby was cruising for a bit... and then he started walking!! Like a week after his 1st birthday! Now he's a wobbly runner. It's kind of frightening to watch hahahaha. He is still exploring volume control, unfortunately, so he's usually shrieking and pointing at things and babbling a lot! BUT HE'S SO CUTE!!!!!

You're going to be so busy chasing her, but she's going to grow up so fast! AHHH babies are so cute. When they don't live with me lol.

Citrus Lane looks awesome! I will look more into it when the baby (my nephie-poopkins) is born~

As for fashionable, it looks like people keep choosing a random decade in the past and getting some ideas from there. I'm hoping for a 20's throw back soon. Like headbands, cloche hats, and maybe just for kicks I'll draw a line down my calf and pretend I'm wearing nylons.


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 14, 2013)

Mine's moving too!!


----------



## LeeseHay (Sep 14, 2013)

My tracking never updated...still says processing.  I received my box yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna825 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love you name... I've never met another Shauna that spells it our way





No, it's true...we're a rare breed  Haha!


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 14, 2013)

mine has moved from gilroy to sacramento. 10 more hours to go!!!


----------



## Trae (Sep 14, 2013)

I used the scrub and I think I am in love!


----------



## countryqueen (Sep 14, 2013)

> I was planning on selling it all together, for the same price I paid. (about $109 after sales tax).


 ok thanks but i think i'm going to have to pass...i can't justify spending that much to my husband! Lol


----------



## ldoctor (Sep 14, 2013)

My Bag- Love the colors! Finally arrived in Cleveland!


----------



## RiRi38 (Sep 14, 2013)

Wins:I love the notebook! I always have one in my purse because while I like to put things in my phone, for my business, when I have an idea I like to jot it down in a notebook. When I fill them up, I date the front with the starting month and the ending month. I can't tell you how many times that has come in handy. It brings me back to a place, a color, a smell,w whatever and keeps my creative juices flowing. The ring looks like something I would pay about $50 on Etsy for. And exactly like something I would totally buy. The bag, I love using shoppers running errands. But I'm not fond of the print I got. I got a very hippy style print. But I don't hate it either. I think I will end up loving the print. Just not what I initially expected. The Stila palette - OMG! The colors! They are so Fall! I can't wait to play! The exfoliator - I am looking for a good one and I love how this feels and smells. So I am excited to try it. The misses: The cookies! YUCK! I'm not one who likes to mix flavors though. My palette just isn't that sophisticated I guess. But either give me a sweet cookie or give me bread with Rosemary &amp; Parm, but don't mix the two. The bubble bath. I got Forest scent. It is horrid! At least for me! It reminds me of well, the forest! It smells piney. Sorry but not what I want to smell when I am taking a luxurious bubble bath! I can't stand the smell so much I want to write Popsugar about it! But really I signed up for a surprise and boy was that a surprise scent! I am just not an earthy kind of girl and this is definitely for a more earthy girl. I don't even have a friend who is earthy who I could pass it off too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I got the box for the earthy girl based on the bag print and the bubble bath scent. But overall I like the box. It felt like Christmas opening it. But I don't think I'll do the next box. Of course I say that now!
Got my box. Overall not sure how I feel just yet.


----------



## TatyanaNicole (Sep 14, 2013)

I've been looking at this site for a while and this is my first post. I would hide this picture if I knew how but figure most people already know its in there.




This bag is a sturdier fabric than some I've seen on here and is fully lined. Love this and everything else that came! Also can someone tell me how to hide a spoiler for future reference? Thanks MUT gals!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 14, 2013)

Lovely.  You can always go back and edit too.  There is an icon in the editor page showing a little Black Box w/ a small dip on the bottom right side (says spoiler if you hover over it), if you are accessing MUT on a computer.  You would just highlight the section that you want to hide and then select that icon.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TatyanaNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been looking at this site for a while and this is my first post. I would hide this picture if I knew how but figure most people already know its in there. 


This bag is a sturdier fabric than some I've seen on here and is fully lined. Love this and everything else that came!

Also can someone tell me how to hide a spoiler for future reference? Thanks MUT gals!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 14, 2013)

Finally shipping! Either the 20th or 22nd! I can't wait!!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 14, 2013)

Would it be too much too wish, those who are still waiting, are waiting because of a special bonus they have included?! ;-)


----------



## TatyanaNicole (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Would it be too much too wish, those who are still waiting, are waiting because of a special bonus they have included?! ;-)

I was wondering that too actually, because mine weighs 6.6 lbs...


----------



## chocolatte (Sep 14, 2013)

> I was wondering that too actually, because mine weighs 6.6 lbs...Â


 6.6 lbs here too! Mine finally started moving yesterday so here's hoping for something special!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 14, 2013)

Mine is 6.5 why what has been the regular weight?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 14, 2013)

Mine was 6.6 - was delivered earlier this week. I got two boxes. Both weighed the same.


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 14, 2013)

yeah.  i rechecked.  i thought it was 6.1, but it was 6.6 always.  no bonuses.


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 14, 2013)

finally on the move!left sacramento this morning,if it takes the usual route it should be in my hot little hands by thurs. or fri.



can't wait to see what bag i get!


----------



## brandyk (Sep 14, 2013)

I got my box yesterday! And even though it's about the officially released spoiler item, I'll still put it in a box. Also a note about another item!

I LOVED THE RACHEL ZOE RING!! I seriously thought I was going to hate it, but I haven't removed it from my body! 
The cookies, however, were dust. Still waiting to hear back from PS about that!They weren't terrible, but they were a bit on the bland side.  I don't know how anyone could spread anything on them because every.single. cookie just crumbled apart. Besides the 3-4 that were pre-pulverized of course!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 15, 2013)

Spoiler








I don't like my bag design that much but I'm super excited about the rest! I lost a lot of weight this year (almost 40 lbs) and I didn't realize that would mean my ring size would change. I was a size 8 but now i can wear a size 7 on my thumb or my middle finger. I'm afraid to try the cookies... lol


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's

my bag
.  I'm actually excited about it.  It's a lovely color and the print mimic's a snakeskin look.  Picking up my other box tomorrow. 
  
 




  
  

So far my favorite print! I wish I got this one!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So far my favorite print! I wish I got this one!

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's really beautiful in person - didn't think I could quite capture the color in this photo.  I also loved the black one like this (but this at least gives me a pop of color in my otherwise black wardrobe... live in NYC)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anyone tried the

scrub?  It will really hard for anyone with sensitive skin.  That said, I love it for me and likely will be buying up more from anyone selling on ebay or otherwise.  It is really gritty and can imagine sensitive skin having a tough time w/ that.  But who knows... I love it.
Overall, as the box sits w/ me for a while, I am adjusting to it a lot more and really enjoy it.  It's got a lot of nice things I would not buy myself and yet will be very pleased to use.


----------



## Tinystally (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm with a lot of you that are disappointed because I was expecting more fall themed items. I will be selling most of my box  I haven't gotten it yet but I am hoping I get a design I like! I need to make some money back, I have buyers remorse!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 16, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion that I'm never getting my fall box. It's now in transit to Reno, NV. WTF? It's never stopped there before. It usually goes California, Tennessee, Mississippi, Arkansas. So I imagine I will see it sometime next year. Boooo!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've come to the conclusion that I'm never getting my fall box. It's now in transit to Reno, NV. WTF? It's never stopped there before. It usually goes California, Tennessee, Mississippi, Arkansas. So I imagine I will see it sometime next year. Boooo!

One of my regular boxes made a stop in Reno once.


----------



## Tinystally (Sep 16, 2013)

Mine is still in California!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 16, 2013)

I just got an email from PopSugar that my box shipped... but it was actually delivered last Thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 16, 2013)

> I just got an email from PopSugar that my box shipped... but it was actually delivered last Thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just got my shipping email as well! I got mine Thursday too. Still nothing for my September box though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email from PopSugar that my box shipped... but it was actually delivered last Thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Same, mine was delivered Friday.  I stopped waiting for shipping emails I never get them from my other subs either.


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 16, 2013)

I joked around about giving those cookies to my dog as a treat... while I was at school today he decided to get them off the counter and eat the entire package!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2013)

> I joked around about giving those cookies to my dog as a treat...Â while I was at school today he decided to get them of the counter and eat the entire package!Â :icon_eek: Â


 That's hilarious ... My dog waits for me to leave &amp; then goes around on her hind legs stalking my counters. I left one day &amp; watched her through the deck window...


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 17, 2013)

it's 40 minutes away now and estimating a thursday delivery?  as job (arrested development) says: COME ON!


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 18, 2013)

My box has been sitting in Sacramento for three days now. What gives? Grrrr! 



â€‹


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box has been sitting in Sacramento for three days now. What gives? Grrrr! 



â€‹

Mine was initiated the 4th and just now made it to Texas...not quite my city yet. I'm thinking they are shipping in 'waves'?


----------



## briannajo (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm so mad that I didn't get this special edition box! I love almost everything! Ughhhh.


----------



## notsousual (Sep 18, 2013)

I live 4 hours away from Gilroy and its taking a week to deliver it. SMH


----------



## msladyday (Sep 18, 2013)

I am afraid someone in my building has stolen my box since it was delivered while I was away for the weekend.  



  I am going to swing by the Post Office as soon as I can to see if maybe they took the packages (yes, 3 other boxes were said to have been delivered and were not to be found) and are holding them there.  Fat chance I know.  If no one fesses up at my building (meaning my stuff just "appears") then I guess I am at the mercy of the vendors (PopSugar, Hautelook, and Lip Factory) if they will either resend my shipments or refund my money...


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 18, 2013)

Got my box and I'm really not into my bag or notebook.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> is there a place where people do trades?


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juliesarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box and I'm really not into my bag or notebook.



is there a place where people do trades?

I don't think there's a thread created just for Popsugar Fall box trades, but you could try here:

  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137129/popsugar-musthave-august-2013-swaps/60


----------



## sylarana (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juliesarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box and I'm really not into my bag or notebook.



is there a place where people do trades?

Same here. Well, I don't mind the notebook so much (the one with the flowers), but while I love the bag as a whole, I just can't stand the print I got. It's the black-white-blue-green one that someone posted on here before. I think I prefer every other one that I've seen so far. Too bad. Maybe I'll get used to it after a while.

(first post here btw, but I've been lurking for some time).

Mine went from Gilroy to Sacramento, where it stayed for 3 days .. and then straight back to the Bay Area. Can't stand Fedex cause they always do that.


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 18, 2013)

The flowers one is my favorite!!! I would definitely trade my bag. I'll post it later in case anyone is interested.


----------



## juliesarah (Sep 18, 2013)

Mine is very 70s


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think all the bags are pretty- I really like them all- of course I like some better than others.. I'm really interested in seeing what I get. Mine finally just updated &amp; it's slowly but surely making its way to MI.... I saw spoilers forever ago- besides the bag &amp; the stila I totally forgot what else is in there, I guess ill be surprised Afterall.. LOL!!


----------



## katiew (Sep 18, 2013)

I got mine today It seems like they are all different!


----------



## Veronica Mars (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got mine today
It seems like they are all different!




So pretty!  Love that one!


----------



## Shauna825 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got mine today
It seems like they are all different!





Ooooh, I love this one!  Very pretty.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 18, 2013)

I finally got my box today! I love everything but wish my bag was more colorful. I don't have a tub for soaking so kinda sad about the bubble bath as it smells amazing, may leave it at my mom's house. The ring is perfect and fits! The eyeshadow palette is awesome and reality will suit my green eyes!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Now, where is my September box?!!?


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 18, 2013)

> I finally got my box today! I love everything but wish my bag was more colorful. I don't have a tub for soaking so kinda sad about the bubble bath as it smells amazing, may leave it at my mom's house. The ring is perfect and fits! The eyeshadow palette is awesome and reality will suit my green eyes!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Now, where is my September box?!!? I always use bubble bath as a shower gel.  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PsyDivaES (Sep 19, 2013)

Finally got my box!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My variation. Wasn't thrilled at first, but it is growing on me. Love the shadow, the ring, and the scrub. Going to try the "cookies" tomorrow. Don't take a lot of bubble baths, but I have a great tub, so maybe I'll start ðŸ‘


----------



## katiew (Sep 19, 2013)

I love that they are all different! Makes it a fun surprise to see everyone's bag


----------



## Lisa Marie (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juliesarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box and I'm really not into my bag or notebook.



is there a place where people do trades?

They started a new thread for September trades, just so everyone knows!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137848/popsugar-musthave-september-2013-swaps


----------



## plumplant (Sep 19, 2013)

Got mine today and I also received the pink/orange one posted above! Not very into it... so if anyone wants to trade let me know!

The cookies are absolutely delicious, I am addicted.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 19, 2013)

My bag is STILL being kicked around. It left Memphis which usually means 2 more stops. Blah! I'm sick of waiting on it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 19, 2013)

> I finally got my box today! I love everything but wish my bag was more colorful. I don't have a tub for soaking so kinda sad about the bubble bath as it smells amazing, may leave it at my mom's house. The ring is perfect and fits! The eyeshadow palette is awesome and reality will suit my green eyes!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Now, where is my September box?!!? This is my fav bag so far- Im hoping its in my box which should hopefully be here by Saturday!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 19, 2013)

My bag totally grew on me overnight. I'm a personal trainer and a nanny so I'm constantly having to carry gym clothes, day clothes and even evening outfits around with me. This bag is perfect as it keeps my nicer things soft and safe. No more cramming outfits into my shoulder bag! I'm so excited to do my eyes this Saturday for my sisters bachelorette party and the ring will go perfect with my outfit! atches:


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 19, 2013)

> I always use bubble bath as a shower gel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I will try that! I'm so jealous of those with nice tubs. Hate apartment city living sometimes.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just checked my tracking again and my box is in WI....ETA, Saturday. YAY! FINALLY!

*still hoping cheese curds &amp; brats accompany my box*


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 19, 2013)

So surprised popsugar sent a reveal email today. Not everyone has their box delivered. Oops.


----------



## saarahsmiles (Sep 19, 2013)

Yay! Just received my box, just in time for the big reveal



!!!



Spoiler



I aboslutly love the bag, It is a muted pink with a floral design.

Will have to reserve judgement on everything else, more then likely I will be re-gifting the stila palette, I just ordered from Sephora and Nordies!


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 19, 2013)

My box has taken a fantastical journey and still is not here yet. Fedex taunts me by saying the delivery date is N/A


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 19, 2013)

Spoiler



Oooh! Your bag is pretty!


----------



## sylarana (Sep 19, 2013)

The one with flowers is beautiful. I love it! Actually, I really like most of the bags I've seen.

And I'm totally in love with the ring .. fits my middle finger perfectly.


----------



## summergal80 (Sep 19, 2013)

Got the reveal email from PS today. Kinda rubbed me the wrong way to send out a big reveal email before some people even had their boxes. Mine has now taken over 15 days to get to me.......and I still don't have it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Sep 19, 2013)

It looks like this month they were having trouble with getting things out on time. Maybe with the fall and September box needing to get ready at the same time?

I'm still waiting for my September box which hasn't even shipped yet even though plenty of others received theirs. Plus, being stuck in Gilroy, it will take at least 4-5 days to get here once it is starting to move (even though I'm less than an hour from Gilroy).

I was very surprised about that email tbh. I'd be disappointed had I tried to stay spoiler free.


----------



## notsousual (Sep 19, 2013)

I got my box yesterday! I got the pink zebra print notebook and this bag. The lighting is pretty bad but its a peach color. It's growing on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saarahsmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! Just received my box, just in time for the big reveal



!!!



Spoiler



I aboslutly love the bag, It is a muted pink with a floral design.

Will have to reserve judgement on everything else, more then likely I will be re-gifting the stila palette, I just ordered from Sephora and Nordies!






 
That bag is so cute!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mine finally updated to show a delivery date of Monday- that's forever &amp; a day a way... Crying in the corner.. Ok, maybe I'm being a little of a drama queen.... But I really really want to know what bag I got!!


----------



## IffB (Sep 19, 2013)

The bag... Used it for the first time today and I think it will indeed become a MUST HAVE item for the extras I need to take to the office or that accumulate at the back seats of my car....so portable. Ordered "ring snuggles" on eBay to make my ring a little smaller... Quite nice. While I certainly did not NEED more eyeshadows, loving them, too!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 19, 2013)

Mine should be here Tuesday!


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 19, 2013)

The suspense for the bag print is killing me! My delivery updated to Monday, we shall see!


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Sep 20, 2013)

I finally got my box today and I love love love everything!  My bag is the same as Katiew's.  It's so beautiful and soft!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 20, 2013)

I want my box, I want my box, I want my box.

So far, repeating 3 times does not make it ship faster.

Still excited!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hoping to get mine either today or Saturday. Hope it enjoyed it's leisurely tour of the US!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't believe people haven't gotten their boxes yet. Finally got tracking for my September box, should be here by Mon/Tue. Wearing my ring out today and last months necklace!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 20, 2013)

I got my box today. Got the multicolored bag (pinks, greens), pink notebook and a sleeve of smushed cookies :-/


----------



## kayglass (Sep 20, 2013)

After seeing spoilers, I wasn't thrilled about getting this box, but it (finally) arrived today and I was pleasantly surprised with how much I liked everything! With the exception of the bubble bath, I'll use everything. And excitingly, the ring fits! 

The print I received isn't my favorite, but the bag itself is really high quality. 




The "cookies" were nasty. Bleh. They didn't even get in the photo.


----------



## kayglass (Sep 20, 2013)

The print on your bag is beautiful!


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After seeing spoilers, I wasn't thrilled about getting this box, but it (finally) arrived today and I was pleasantly surprised with how much I liked everything! With the exception of the bubble bath, I'll use everything. And excitingly, the ring fits! 

The print I received isn't my favorite, but the bag itself is really high quality. 




The "cookies" were nasty. Bleh. They didn't even get in the photo. 


This is the same bag I got (I absolutely love it, thankfully!) It's amazing how many comments I get on it!


----------



## RRNY (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not crazy about my print. I mean, it's pretty for someone who is into this but it's so not my style. ðŸ˜ž


----------



## Shauna825 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *summergal80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the reveal email from PS today. Kinda rubbed me the wrong way to send out a big reveal email before some people even had their boxes. Mine has now taken over 15 days to get to me.......and I still don't have it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree!  Very lame to get the big reveal e-mail before the actual box.  Even if I already know what's coming through this thread...it's not the same as an e-mail.


----------



## Shauna825 (Sep 21, 2013)

I finally got my box!



Spoiler



I love it so much more than I thought I was going to.  I don't love my bag, but I like it.  The ring is so much prettier and heavy duty in person than I thought it would be, and I love the Stila eyeshadow pallet!  The pink diamond is so pretty.


----------



## karwaitraveler (Sep 21, 2013)

Ack I hate my bag! It's an emerald green python (phone died, but I'll post a pic!). It's good for someone who wants something more basic. I love the bags everyone else got though! If anyone's interested in even discussing trading bags, DM me!


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 21, 2013)

> I finally got my box!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I lurve your bag! I won't get my box til Monday...hoping I like the print I receive!


----------



## karwaitraveler (Sep 21, 2013)

Here are some pics of my Cynthia Vincent bag:


----------



## RRNY (Sep 21, 2013)

I like your bag cause that's my style! Lucky! Lol


----------



## sylarana (Sep 21, 2013)

> Here are some pics of my Cynthia Vincent bag:


 I love that bag style. If you'd like to trade with mine, I'd be thrilled. I posted some pics in the Septemner swap thread. It's one of those black ones with the white-blue-bright green zigzag patterns.


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 21, 2013)

I finally got my box!  I wasn't sure about this print at first, but I think I am in love!



Spoiler


----------



## RebeccaR (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my box!  I wasn't sure about this print at first, but I think I am in love!



Spoiler












 
Wow, I love your bag! It looks like a peacock.


----------



## Lola Jean (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RRNY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not crazy about my print. I mean, it's pretty for someone who is into this but it's so not my style. ðŸ˜ž



I received the exact same bag... It is not my style at all.  I'm not quite sure why they had me fill out a style profile if they were not going to take it seriously!  Either way, that is the risk one takes when buying a mystery box, you win some you lose some!  All is not lost though, my husband and I plan to use this as a toy bag when we take our baby to the park; its dark enough that if it were to get dirty we wouldn't be upset about it.


----------



## Lola Jean (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my box!  I wasn't sure about this print at first, but I think I am in love!



Spoiler












 
I'm seriously in love with your bag, one of the most colorful and prettiest designs yet, IMO!


----------



## Lola Jean (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my box!  I wasn't sure about this print at first, but I think I am in love!



Spoiler












 
I'm seriously in love with your bag, one of the most colorful and prettiest designs yet, IMO!


----------



## RRNY (Sep 21, 2013)

You're right Lola Jean! I guess it can be used for other things.


----------



## Tinystally (Sep 21, 2013)

My bag- Not a design for me! I really wanted the floral nude one :/


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 21, 2013)

> My bag- Not a design for me! I really wanted the floral nude one :/ Â Â


 love that print... if I get the floral print...we should trade!


----------



## mm14c (Sep 21, 2013)

So bummed! I really don't love the print of my bag. I wish I had gotten the snakeskin one - it's so cute! If anyone wants to trade, DM me!


----------



## Tinystally (Sep 21, 2013)

Definitely! I would love that. Even if you didn't get the floral, let me know which one and if you would trade. Looking for a more toned down one haha.


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 21, 2013)

I love seeing all the different bags everyone got, I think it's so fun... maybe thats just me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 21, 2013)

I love seeing the different bags too.they sent so many different ones!unfortunately mine is my least favorite of the bunchi will still use it if I don't hear about a trade in the near future.the cookies were surprisingly tasty and the bubble bath smells great and made sooo many bubbles.my daughter had a date tonight and I did her makeup with the palette look #2 and it looked gorgeous!love the lacroix notebook too.if I have the cash when the next special edition box comes out I'm definitely going to buy one again! The value is always there and they're just fun!


----------



## ldoctor (Sep 21, 2013)

I love the color of your bag... That is one of the prettiest ones I have seen yet.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *karwaitraveler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are some pics of my Cynthia Vincent bag:









I love these bags!


----------



## heatherdear (Sep 22, 2013)

I got my box today, here's my bag:





It's ok, but I love bags like JenniferV's &amp; Tinystally's - you ladies have great bags!


----------



## brandyk (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heatherdear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today, here's my bag:





It's ok, but I love bags like JenniferV's &amp; Tinystally's - you ladies have great bags!

it's OK?!?! That's amazing! I got the southwestern style one that is canvasy. wish i had one of the silk ones! I think they'd be easier to fold up.


----------



## Tinystally (Sep 22, 2013)

I like yours more Heatherdear! Its cute, I see owls or fish in the design...or maybe I'm just tired haha. Out of all the bags I have seen so far I prefer them all over mine. Pretty but not my style. Gladly trade ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 22, 2013)

I finally got my box!! I'm really loving the print of my bag- looks better in person than in the pic


----------



## BratzFan (Sep 22, 2013)

I received the "southwestern" bag on the PopSugar website. It was my least favorite thing in the box. This is how the items rate for me:

1. Cookies! I absolutely loved them. Savory shortbread cookies, what!?!

2. Goldfaden scrub: High quality ingredients, superfine scrub.

3. Stila Palette: Lovely colors, go on like a dream.

It starts going downhill from here, but those three items made my box financially worth it to me.

4. The notebook: I usually write my shopping list on the back of an envelope, this will be much better. Useful but not exciting.

5. Body wash: I don't take many bubble baths, but I received a great floral/fruity scent.

At this point items 4. and 5. are great bonuses! I will definately order the next special edition  box.

6. Rachel Zoe ring: I wear gloves at work so rings are not practical for me. Plus my wedding band is kind of chunky, so most rings clash with it. 

7. The bag: UGH. My pattern was so fug. High quality bag though, if it would've been a neutral I would've used it as a gym bag.

Luckily 6 and 7 are small and I might Ebay them when I get a chance.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After seeing spoilers, I wasn't thrilled about getting this box, but it (finally) arrived today and I was pleasantly surprised with how much I liked everything! With the exception of the bubble bath, I'll use everything. And excitingly, the ring fits!

The print I received isn't my favorite, but the bag itself is really high quality.




The "cookies" were nasty. Bleh. They didn't even get in the photo.

I got the same bag was also my least favorite. At first I liked it when I saw the nicer ones others got I started to not like it so much. My daughter likes it though so that's good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 22, 2013)

> I finally got my box!! I'm really loving the print of my bag- looks better in person than in the pic


 Love this!


----------



## chachithegreat (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heatherdear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today, here's my bag:





It's ok, but I love bags like JenniferV's &amp; Tinystally's - you ladies have great bags!

Oh, I am so in love with this bag!! I wish I would've received this one. I got the pink/peach/white one.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 22, 2013)

I loved this box.  I think this may be my favorite box ever!  I haven't heard many people talk about the Stila, and maybe that is because everyone but me has used it before... but I LOVE it!  The colors are beautiful, and wear well.  The liner is a lovely slightly sparkly smooth liner that complements the shadows beautifully.  I think I need more Stila, and I didn't even know it.  I even love the sparkly box it came in.

The ring fits perfectly on my right ring finger, and I've worn it several times, and even gotten compliments on it.  The cookies reminded me of some rosemary cookies I used to make before kids.  They were perfect with a cup of tea and made me feel all grown up.  My bag is absolutely gorgeous and is black with a sort of white flower print at the base.  It is the very one I would have chosen for myself, and now I really want more of those bags.  I'm saving the bubble bath for winter, as that is when I take baths, but I'm really looking forward to trying it.  The only miss for me is the notebook, and I'm sure I can trade that or give it away for Christmas.  Thank you Popsugar!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Sep 22, 2013)

I am kind of afraid to put the bubble bath in my bathroom because it is in a metal container.  I find that weird.  I remember we used to have a permanent ring of rust on the lip of our vanity from my dad's metal shaving cream can and I feel like if I "display" the bubble bath I'm going to wind up with the same problem.  Does that bug anyone else?


----------



## plumplant (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am kind of afraid to put the bubble bath in my bathroom because it is in a metal container.  I find that weird.  I remember we used to have a permanent ring of rust on the lip of our vanity from my dad's metal shaving cream can and I feel like if I "display" the bubble bath I'm going to wind up with the same problem.  Does that bug anyone else?

I get the ring from shaving cream but only in the shower... my fiance's shaving cream (that lives on the counter) doesn't leave a rust ring. I think you'll be okay if you have it on the counter. Just don't leave it on edge of the tub or shower wall (if you have built in shelves in there).


----------



## IffB (Sep 22, 2013)

> I am kind of afraid to put the bubble bath in my bathroom because it is in a metal container. Â I find that weird. Â I remember we used to have a permanent ring of rust on the lip of our vanity from my dad's metal shaving cream can and I feel like if I "display" the bubble bath I'm going to wind up with the same problem. Â Does that bug anyone else?


 Brush clear nail polish around the bottom edge to avoid rust rings....


----------



## kayglass (Sep 22, 2013)

> I got my box today, here's my bag:
> 
> It's ok, but I love bags like JenniferV's &amp; Tinystally's - you ladies have great bags!


 Um this bag is amazing. So beautiful! I love seeing all the different ones.


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 22, 2013)

> I finally got my box!! I'm really loving the print of my bag- looks better in person than in the pic


 Wow yours is awesome


----------



## Shauna825 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am kind of afraid to put the bubble bath in my bathroom because it is in a metal container.  I find that weird.  I remember we used to have a permanent ring of rust on the lip of our vanity from my dad's metal shaving cream can and I feel like if I "display" the bubble bath I'm going to wind up with the same problem.  Does that bug anyone else?

It's an extra pain in the butt, but a clear coat of polish should stop the rust ring.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 23, 2013)

I only like the PopSugar boxes when I am not subscribed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 23, 2013)

What does everything think about the Stila eye palette?

I am loving the matte shades, they are spectacular neutrals.

fyi, I just realized it's not a new palette, but one that was launched last holiday.

Oh and I got the black faux snakeskin bag btw...


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 23, 2013)

Got mine today!  The Zoe ring is WAY too big, won't even fit my thumb.  Got the cute coral and white bag


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 23, 2013)

I got my box today....I am quite happy! The Rachel Zoe ring fits! I was so worried it would be too small...woot! I got the same Cynthia Vincent shopper bag that Shauna999 got...and she is right, it's much cuter in person. I also received the Christian LaCroix notebook that JenniferV got - the pink &amp; white chevron-y pattern. Lastly, I got the Library Flowers in The Forest scent...has anyone else received that scent? I've only seen people getting the Arboretum or Wildflower &amp; Fern scents so far... haven't smelled The Forest yet...am curious about it.

Happy Monday, gals!


----------



## plumplant (Sep 23, 2013)

I got the Forest scent and used it last night- I LOVE it. Its kind of a musky masculine scent but thats what I like. I wish my fiance could use it as cologne!

Also, the scent lingers for a WHILE, and the bubbles are insane. Great product.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Forest scent and used it last night- I LOVE it. Its kind of a musky masculine scent but thats what I like. I wish my fiance could use it as cologne!

Also, the scent lingers for a WHILE, and the bubbles are insane. Great product. 
Hmm...that's what I was sort of afraid of. I'm not a huge musky scent gal and I'm afraid it might be too much for me. I wish I could smell it without breaking the seal. I thought I might be safest with the Arboretum scent....


----------



## secrethoarder (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey everyone, First post! Just got my PopSugar box (finally!) and love all the bags you ladies have been posting.

Since I haven't seen my pattern up yet, I thought I'd share:



Spoiler







I don't love it, but don't hate it either. I'm more into neutral bags.


----------



## Tinystally (Sep 23, 2013)

That's so pretty!


----------



## junkiejk (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone have an internal pocket in their bag?  Seems some on line by this designer do...Just wondering. Am I bad to say while the bag is very pretty and lined, etc... I can see them not holding up well as not particualry washable?  Just a thought.  It's like a nice blouse that you carry things in.


----------



## missemiee (Sep 24, 2013)

> Does anyone have an internal pocket in their bag?Â  Seems some on line by this designer do...Just wondering. Am I bad to say while the bag is very pretty and lined, etc... I can see them not holding up well as not particualry washable?Â  Just a thought.Â  It's like a nice blouse that you carry things in.


Mine doesn't have an internal pocket. Though that would be awesome if it did. I was thinking the same thing about it not holding up through washing. I tend to use bags like this (the free totes from Victoria's Secret) for the gym and they just end up getting trashed so I'm trying to be very careful. It's so pretty and expensive for me to just ruin. We shall see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone, First post! Just got my PopSugar box (finally!) and love all the bags you ladies have been posting.

Since I haven't seen my pattern up yet, I thought I'd share:



Spoiler







I don't love it, but don't hate it either. I'm more into neutral bags. 


 
I got the same bag! I can't decide whether to trade it or to give it as a birthday gift to my purple-loving friend.


----------



## cobainrls (Sep 25, 2013)

> I was so excited for this box, but it just not for me. I am thinking of selling my box, so let message me if you want to buy it.


 I would be willing to buy your box!


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 26, 2013)

So I reallllllly like cookies, and I cannot stand the ones that came in the box. I think it is the Rosemary that kills it for me.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone, First post! Just got my PopSugar box (finally!) and love all the bags you ladies have been posting.

Since I haven't seen my pattern up yet, I thought I'd share:



Spoiler







I don't love it, but don't hate it either. I'm more into neutral bags. 


 
This is the print I am trading for!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got the same bag! I can't decide whether to trade it or to give it as a birthday gift to my purple-loving friend.

I JUST WANT TO ANNOUNCE I AM OFFICIALLY AN AUNT TO THE CUTEST LITTLE BABY BOY EVER. Not that I'm biased. Just sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I JUST WANT TO ANNOUNCE I AM OFFICIALLY AN AUNT TO THE CUTEST LITTLE BABY BOY EVER. Not that I'm biased. Just sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congratulations Auntie!!!!  So happy for you and your family


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Congratulations Auntie!!!!  So happy for you and your family






Thanks!


----------



## kayglass (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What does everything think about the Stila eye palette?

I am loving the matte shades, they are spectacular neutrals.

fyi, I just realized it's not a new palette, but one that was launched last holiday.

Oh and I got the black faux snakeskin bag btw...

I am loving the palette! I think the colors are a great mix of neutral and more dramatic colors to create a lot of different looks. The matte colors are a plus. I love Urban Decay but really dislike that they don't include many mattes in their palettes. And the shadows are very high quality. I've been wearing looks from the palette all this week and haven't had any fallout.


----------



## msladyday (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heatherdear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today, here's my bag:





It's ok, but I love bags like JenniferV's &amp; Tinystally's - you ladies have great bags!

Favorite bag I have seen so far.  Please, please, please let me get that one...


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 28, 2013)

> I finally got my box!! I'm really loving the print of my bag- looks better in person than in the pic


 I got this bag &amp; used it tonight... received compliments on it. Really does look better in person...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I JUST WANT TO ANNOUNCE I AM OFFICIALLY AN AUNT TO THE CUTEST LITTLE BABY BOY EVER. Not that I'm biased. Just sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## plumplant (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am loving the palette! I think the colors are a great mix of neutral and more dramatic colors to create a lot of different looks. The matte colors are a plus. I love Urban Decay but really dislike that they don't include many mattes in their palettes. And the shadows are very high quality. I've been wearing looks from the palette all this week and haven't had any fallout. 

yeah, I was definitely pleasantly surprised with the palette. I'm not a huge fan of Stila in general but the colors in this palette are gorgeous! I don't have a use for the eyeliner because I don't like eyeliner, but other than that it was an unexpected win!


----------



## elissan (Sep 29, 2013)

I got a bag that I haven't seen anyone else get... orange and yellow and light blue swirls. I like it, but there are others posted on here that I liked better, like the black one with the stripe of pattern down the side. Overall I was pleased with the bag, but I will be selling my Stila palette because I have so much eyeshadow already that I don't use that I know I will never use it.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Oct 6, 2013)

So many different bags.  At first I didn't like my bag and to me it isn't FALL, but now I am actually loving it.  Oddly, I recently had to buy basically a whole new wardrobe and a lot of my colors are of the bag - greens and coral.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 11, 2013)

One thing I love about the bag is that I can roll it up and put it in my purse. I used it to take some stuff back to the mall the other day and when I was done, it rolled right up!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Oct 14, 2013)

Has anyone had trouble with the finish rubbing off their ring? I've worn it a few days and it looks completely silver in places. I find that incredibly disappointing for such an expensive ring.


----------



## katiew (Oct 15, 2013)

> Has anyone had trouble with the finish rubbing off their ring? I've worn it a few days and it looks completely silver in places. I find that incredibly disappointing for such an expensive ring.


 Yep. Mine has on the inside... I wore it for two weeks and the inside is def changing colors I am kind of harsh on my jewelry so I thought it was just me, sad it isn't only mine


----------



## Dakota750 (Oct 21, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had the *pouch* that the Rachel Zoe ring came in and isn't using it?  I recently traded for the ring, but she couldn't find the pouch.  I'm planning on giving it to my sister as a gift, so I'd love to get my hands on the pouch.  PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 18, 2014)

wondering if anyone had any troubles with their tote ripping? the inside seam of mine has a rip about 4-5" long. i just emailed pop sugar to see about a replacement but was wondering if anyone else had this problem. i really love my tote and am sad that such a high value item would fall apart so easily.


----------

